# McCain picks Sarah Palin



## Glori.B

*Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin Is McCain's VP Pick: Source
*

Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, a self-styled "hockey mom" who has only been governor for a little over a year, is GOP Presidential candidate John McCain's choice for Vice President, CNBC has learned.


Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin Is McCain's VP Pick: Source - Your Money Your Vote * News * Special Report - CNBC.com


----------



## Glori.B

Sarah Heath Palin (born February 11, 1964) is the current Governor of Alaska, and a member of the Republican Party. She is the youngest and first female governor of Alaska. She is the Republican vice presidential candidate for the November 2008 election. Brought to statewide attention because of her whistleblowing on ethical violations by state Republican Party leaders,[1] she won election in 2006 by first defeating the incumbent governor in the Republican primary, then a former Democratic Alaskan governor in the general election.

On August 29, the Associated Press reported that "speculation [has] moved to [Palin as a] darkhorse" pick for the vice president running mate slot by presumptive Republican nominee John McCain.[2] The CNBC news service is now reporting that Palin will in fact be the GOP vice-presidential nominee.[3] She is reported to be a possible choice for the Republican Party's nomination as Vice President of the United States in the 2008 election. Formal announcement of the presumptive nominee will be made in Dayton, Ohio on August 29, 2008, by Presidential candidate John McCain.


Sarah Palin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Orange_Juice

Is this chick ready to lead the free world?


----------



## bigdaddygtr

Bad, bad pick.  Biden is gonna eat her alive at the debate.  And what about the argument the McCain people make about Obama's lack of experience?  That just went out the window.  Their thinking they can swing Independent women with this and its not gonna happen.

Thank you McCain for being as incompetent as your boy Bush


----------



## DiamondDave

Actually.. for once, if this is indeed the case, McCain has actually made a decision that I agree 100% with....

great pick on the grounds of stances, and on the grounds of strategy


----------



## Glori.B

*Sen. John McCain picks Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin as his running mate on GOP ticket for White House, CNN learns. 
*
Alaska Gov. Palin is McCain's VP pick 
Sen. John McCain has chosen Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin to be his vice-presidential candidate on the Republican ticket for the White House, CNN has learned. The 44-year-old Palin, now in her first term as governor, is a pioneering figure in Alaska, the first woman and the youngest person to hold the state's top political job. 

developing story  CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News


----------



## Glori.B

Orange_Juice said:


> Is this chick ready to lead the free world?



i have no idea!


----------



## Orange_Juice

She's a female Dan Quayle!


----------



## CA95380

Glori.B said:


> *Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin Is McCain's VP Pick: Source
> *
> 
> Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, a self-styled "hockey mom" who has only been governor for a little over a year, is GOP Presidential candidate John McCain's choice for Vice President, CNBC has learned.
> 
> 
> Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin Is McCain's VP Pick: Source - Your Money Your Vote * News * Special Report - CNBC.com




It's called a "desperation" move!    He is sinking and grabbing for a life raft.


----------



## dilloduck

Orange_Juice said:


> Is this chick ready to lead the free world?



You chauvenist PIG-----you don't think a woman can do what a man can ????  what a misogynist asshole !!!!


----------



## Red Dawn

A lady who's been governor of a backwater state for little over a year?


I don't expect republicans to make experience an issue anymore.  McCain's 72 years old, with a history of cancer.  If he dies in his first term, this lady is the person that's going to allegedly lead the free world.


----------



## Orange_Juice

dilloduck said:


> You chauvenist PIG-----you don't think a woman can do what a man can ????  what a misogynist asshole !!!!



lol, I said "this" chick. This female Dan Quayle


----------



## Glori.B

CA95380 said:


> It's called a "desperation" move!    He is sinking and grabbing for a life raft.



i thought he was going to pick minnesota governor tim pawlenty.


----------



## Reality

So let me get this straight. The person who is supposed to be prepared
to be the president of the united states in the event the republican
candidate, in his 70's, becomes incapacitated, is......

a two-yr governor with no foreign policy experience.

I really hope I'm not the only one who sees the hilarity of that.

I'm not voting for Obama because I reject the criminal two-part monopoly over our electoral system, however... 

In his first real presidential decision Obama picked a pro, and a foreign policy strength. 

McCain picked the first anti-choice woman he could find with less experience than Obama, which is hard to do. 

Good luck with that. Lieberman would have been like an 8 on the funny meter. This lady is like a 9.5. 

But she's white so they may still win.


----------



## dilloduck

Red Dawn said:


> A lady who's been governor of a backwater state for little over a year?
> 
> 
> I don't expect republicans to make experience an issue anymore.  McCain's 72 years old, with a history of cancer.  If he dies in his first term, this lady is the person that's going to allegedly lead the free world.



I'm sure you meant to say *this person*


----------



## Glori.B

Red Dawn said:


> A lady who's been governor of a backwater state for little over a year?
> 
> 
> I don't expect republicans to make experience an issue anymore.  McCain's 72 years old, with a history of cancer.  If he dies in his first term, this lady is the person that's going to allegedly lead the free world.



i think you're right...he probably just handed the presidency to obama.


----------



## CA95380

Glori.B said:


> i thought he was going to pick minnesota governor tim pawlenty.



He tried to talk Hillary in to it - and she told him - you are


----------



## dilloduck

Glori.B said:


> i think you're right...he probably just handed the presidency to obama.



right--there is no way a woman will vote for a woman.


----------



## Glori.B

CA95380 said:


> He tried to talk Hillary in to it - and she told him - you are



in all fairness, i know nothing about this woman, but i think the lack of experience will be a HUGE issue, considering mccain's age and health...


----------



## CA95380

Glori.B said:


> in all fairness, i know nothing about this woman, but i think the lack of experience will be a HUGE issue, considering mccain's age and health...



I simply think McCain has dug his own grave.  We will see.


----------



## glockmail

A governor is a wise move because it brings executive and domestic policy experience to the mix, both lacking in the Democrats. 
A female is a wise move because it will steal female votes from the Democrats, especially pissed off Hillary Supporters.
As the de-facto 2012 GOP candidate she will cut Hillary's chances.
The lack of experience issue is moot since she is the Veep vs. the Democrat Prez ticket. 
The fact that she came to the forefront as a whistle-blower cuts deep into the false Democrat claims that Republicans are corrupt, or gloss over corruption.
The shock value of the announcement the day after Obama's coronation eliminates any poll bump that his highness would otherwise enjoy.

Overall, good move by McCain.


----------



## Ravi

Wow, McCain just killed himself.


----------



## dilloduck

Glori.B said:


> in all fairness, i know nothing about this woman, but i think the lack of experience will be a HUGE issue, considering mccain's age and health...



huge issue for her----no biggie for Obama ?  That sounds about right as far as double standards do---All she has to do is fly around the world for about a week and talk to the hot shots and she's be a pro.

damn--this screw up everything----now I gotta figure out if I wanna be called a racist or a mysogynist.


----------



## DiamondDave

Red Dawn said:


> A lady who's been governor of a backwater state for little over a year?
> 
> 
> I don't expect republicans to make experience an issue anymore.  McCain's 72 years old, with a history of cancer.  If he dies in his first term, this lady is the person that's going to allegedly lead the free world.



1) She still has more executive experience than Obama
2) Her stances and accomplishments in her leadership are much in line with what McCain has stated he is for in this election.
3) VP is a grooming position, and lesser experience is not inherently a hindrance, as experience is gained by assisting the prez


On another note.. for strategy it is a pretty good move... disenfranchised Hillary voters could find her appealing (not that I believe many people vote just because of a VP choice)... she has "stood up" to "big oil" in her term of governor, something I am sure will be brought up to sway some disappointed Dems... she is considered in the new crop of conservatives and respected highly in her home state... she supported granting benefits to gay couples in Alaska, as a stride towards equal standing to married couples as 'civil union' couples (another possible draw for disappointed Dems and some other moderate Dems).. and in a times of economic concerns by the public, she has known as being pretty fiscally responsible in her stances...


----------



## CA95380

glockmail said:


> Overall, good move by McCain.





Dream on.


----------



## Ravi

DiamondDave said:


> 1) She still has more executive experience than Obama
> 2) Her stances and accomplishments in her leadership are much in line with what McCain has stated he is for in this election.
> 3) VP is a grooming position, and lesser experience is not inherently a hindrance, as experience is gained by assisting the prez
> 
> 
> On another note.. for strategy it is a pretty good move... disenfranchised Hillary voters could find her appealing (not that I believe many people vote just because of a VP choice)... she has "stood up" to "big oil" in her term of governor, something I am sure will be brought up to sway some disappointed Dems... she is considered in the new crop of conservatives and respected highly in her home state... she supported granting benefits to gay couples in Alaska, as a stride towards equal standing to married couples as 'civil union' couples.. and in a times of economic concerns by the public, she has known as being pretty fiscally responsible in her stances...



She also has more executive experience than McCain.


----------



## busara

dilloduck said:


> I'm sure you meant to say *this person*



are americans no longer allowed to distinguish between the genders?


could make the sex talk even more awkward.

parent: "well, you see offspring, when a person loves another person very much, one of the persons, ummm, uses that persons, sexual organ, with the other persons corresponding sexual organ."
offspring: "huh?"
parent: "see, you have a, umm, reproductive part, just like a woman, shit, i mean, like a person."
offspring: "girls have pee pees?"
parent: "dont say girl. say person. theyre a person, youre a person."
offspring: "cant i just play rockband?"


----------



## Glori.B

dilloduck said:


> damn--this screws up everything----now I gotta figure out if I wanna be called a racist or a mysogynist.



  have you seen her pics...she's gorgeous!


----------



## glockmail

CA95380 said:


> Dream on.


 I noticed that you are unable to dispute the logic.


----------



## glockmail

Glori.B said:


> have you seen her pics...she's gorgeous!


Former runner up for Ms. Alaska.


----------



## Glori.B

Ravi said:


> Wow, McCain just killed himself.



i see the same thing...


----------



## Orange_Juice

She's Ugly!


----------



## busara

glockmail said:


> A female is a wise move because it will steal female votes from the Democrats, especially pissed off Hillary Supporters.



i dont think hillary supporters would really want to vote for someone who is adamently pro life. could be wrong though


----------



## glockmail

Nice polical resume: [from post 1 link]

Palin served two terms on the Wasilla City Council from 1992 to 1996. In 1996, she challenged the incumbent mayor, criticizing wasteful spending and high taxes.[4] The ex-mayor and sheriff tried to organize a recall campaign, but failed.[4] Palin kept her campaign promises, reducing her own salary, as well as reducing property taxes 60%.[4] She ran for reelection against the former mayor in 1999, winning by an even larger margin.[4][13] Palin was also elected president of the Alaska Conference of Mayors.[7]

In 2002, Palin made an unsuccessful bid for Lieutenant Governor, coming in second to Loren Leman in a four-way race. After Frank Murkowski resigned from his long-held U.S. Senate seat in mid-term to become governor, Palin interviewed to be his possible successor. Instead, Murkowski appointed his daughter, then-Alaska State Representative Lisa Murkowski.[4]

Governor Murkowski appointed Palin Ethics Commissioner of the Alaska Oil and Gas Conservation Commission,[14] where she served from 2003 to 2004 until resigning in protest over what she called the "lack of ethics" of fellow Alaskan Republican leaders, who ignored her whistleblowing complaints of legal violations and conflicts of interest.[4] After she resigned, she exposed the state Republican party's chairman, Randy Ruedrich, one of her fellow Oil & Gas commissioners, who was accused of doing work for the party on public time, and supplying a lobbyist with a sensitive e-mail.[15] Palin filed formal complaints against both Ruedrich and former Alaska Attorney General Gregg Renkes, who both resigned; Ruedrich paid a record $12,000 fine.[4]


----------



## DiamondDave

Ravi said:


> She also has more executive experience than McCain.



Who has infinitely more leadership experience than Obama... so a win-win for the Republican ticket... and McCain's leadership in the military goes a long way with me, as does his leadership


----------



## dilloduck

Glori.B said:


> have you seen her pics...she's gorgeous!



I wouldn't think of voting for someone just becasue they were so hot that I wanted to see more and more pictures of them.


----------



## Glori.B

Orange_Juice said:


> She's Ugly!



you think?  i looked in google images and she looks pretty to me.

http://www.alaskaseafood.org/industry/enews/092607govpalinfish.jpg

http://livingalaska.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/sarah_palin2.jpg


----------



## rayboyusmc

He is 72 years old and he picks a person who was mayor and now governor for under two years.

Where's the experience angle they keep bitching about Obama?

He is desperate to pick up the disenfranchised Hillary voters and the anti pro choice folks.

I wonder if he will call he a C---- when he gets mad?


----------



## glockmail

Orange_Juice said:


> She's Ugly!


 Wow- nice try:


----------



## manifold

*I'm just glad it's not Romney!*



​


----------



## Ravi

busara said:


> i dont think hillary supporters would really want to vote for someone who is adamently pro life. could be wrong though


Not to mention that Hillary supporters weren't mainly Hillary supporters because Hillary is a woman.


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> Not to mention that Hillary supporters weren't mainly Hillary supporters because Hillary is a woman.



Or so they claim !!!


----------



## DiamondDave

manifold said:


> *I'm just glad it's not Romney!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I actually am as well.. I like certain aspects about Romney... but not for Prez or VP... I think he could make a great financial adviser in some aspect of the administration of McCain indeed wins the election


----------



## dilloduck

bigdaddygtr said:


> Biden is gonna eat her alive at the debate.



I don't think they will be allowed to show that tho. Just a guess.


----------



## glockmail

wow- tax cutter, whistle blower, pro-life, first honest female in a Presidential ticket, drop dead gorgeous.... 

Democrats will be shitting their pants!


----------



## Ravi

DiamondDave said:


> Who has infinitely more leadership experience than Obama... so a win-win for the Republican ticket... and McCain's leadership in the military goes a long way with me, as does his leadership



I hadn't realized McCain had any military leadership experience. 

You have to admit it's funny that he picked someone with barely any executive experience and it's still waaaaaaaay more than he's got himself! 

I hope the DNC can make some clever ads, lots of humorous material there.


----------



## bigdaddygtr

glockmail said:


> Former runner up for Ms. Alaska.



So I think we ought to go get Ms. Teen South Carolina then also.  I hear she's got some great ideas


----------



## Glori.B

Ravi said:


> Not to mention that Hillary supporters weren't mainly Hillary supporters because Hillary is a woman.



mmm hmmm - i think women have been misunderestimated! 

anyway, we shall see what happens next!  she must be very impressive.


----------



## Glori.B

manifold said:


> *I'm just glad it's not Romney!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



i am with you on that!


----------



## glockmail

dilloduck said:


> I don't think they will be allowed to show that tho. Just a guess.


You bet he'll be thinking about it.


----------



## glockmail

bigdaddygtr said:


> So I think we ought to go get Ms. Teen South Carolina then also.  I hear she's got some great ideas


Nice come-back, deflection. I see that you are otherwise speechless.


----------



## editec

Shoulda picked Olympia Snowe.

Of course she's not quite NEO-conservative enough for the likes of McSame, is she?


----------



## Glori.B

glockmail said:


> wow- tax cutter, whistle blower, pro-life, first honest female in a Presidential ticket, drop dead gorgeous....
> 
> Democrats will be shitting their pants!



   everything about her sounds appealing.

at least it will be a good debate, hopefully.


----------



## CharlestonChad

glockmail said:


> Wow- nice try:



Normally, this is the part of the thread where I chime in; "I'd hit it". But not in this case. She's pro-life, and I make all my tricks get abortions after we do that dance.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> Not to mention that Hillary supporters weren't mainly Hillary supporters because Hillary is a woman.



Right.

Just you.


----------



## dilloduck

glockmail said:


> Nice come-back, deflection. I see that you are otherwise speechless.



Noticed that too huh?  They all are dying to use "no experience" yet they been so busy saying that it is unneccessary that they are dumbfounded. I personally have been waiting my entire life to vote for a woman--it's their turn !!


----------



## Glori.B

CharlestonChad said:


> Normally, this is the part of the thread where I chime in; "I'd hit it". But not in this case. She's pro-life, and I make all my tricks get abortions after we do that dance.


----------



## manifold

CharlestonChad said:


> Normally, this is the part of the thread where I chime in; "I'd hit it". But not in this case. She's pro-life, and I make all my tricks get abortions after we do that dance.



She's prolly post-menapausal so I don't think you'd have to worry.


----------



## Glori.B

manifold said:


> Right.
> 
> Just you.



nope, ravikins is not alone.


----------



## manifold

Glori.B said:


> nope, ravikins is not alone.



For reals GB?  She had your vote just because she's a woman?


----------



## Ravi

editec said:


> Shoulda picked Olympia Snowe.
> 
> Of course she's not quite NEO-conservative enough for the likes of McSame, is she?


Now, that would have been a wise choice.


----------



## Glori.B

manifold said:


> For reals GB?  She had your vote just because she's a woman?



no, maybe i misunderstood what you meant, but i meant the opposite.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Right.
> 
> Just you.


heh, actually, this is the one pick that might make me actually vote for Obamamama.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> For reals GB?  She had your vote just because she's a woman?


You're such a retard.


----------



## dilloduck

manifold said:


> For reals GB?  She had your vote just because she's a woman?



How dare you suggest that women are so shallow that they would vote for someone jsut because they happen to be a woman !


----------



## Glori.B

Ravi said:


> heh, actually, this is the one pick that might make me actually vote for Obamamama.



did you watch the speech last night?

i missed it, but i watched it at cnn.com this morning.

it won't be such a terrible thing if he wins, methinks.


----------



## DiamondDave

Glori.B said:


> did you watch the speech last night?
> 
> i missed it, but i watched it at cnn.com this morning.
> 
> it won't be such a terrible thing if he wins, methinks.




I am going to do a breakdown of his speech a bit later on my lunch break


----------



## CA95380

editec said:


> Shoulda picked Olympia Snowe.



He shoulda picked ....





 ... at least she would have been able to kick some @$$!!


----------



## Ravi

Glori.B said:


> did you watch the speech last night?
> 
> i missed it, but i watched it at cnn.com this morning.
> 
> it won't be such a terrible thing if he wins, methinks.


You mean the speech where he promised to turn us into a socialist nation by closing tax loopholes for corporations? Yep, I saw part of it.

I was interested in knowing what he meant by reducing capital gains tax for small business, because as of now I'm not paying any business capital gains tax and it's hard for me to imagine many small businesses are.


----------



## Silence

dilloduck said:


> right--there is no way a woman will vote for a woman.



But I wouldn't be voting for HER, she's not running for President she's a token addition to an already desparate ticket.  She's window dressing and she's a tool of the Repugs trying to capitalize on a movement started by the Democrats.  

It will be seen as the obvious desparate move that it is.


----------



## CA95380

Great pic, McCain!

PHXnews.com | Possible McCain VP Sarah Palin under investigation for abuse of power

You really know how to pick'um


----------



## dilloduck

CA95380 said:


> Great pic, McCain!
> 
> PHXnews.com | Possible McCain VP Sarah Palin under investigation for abuse of power
> 
> You really know how to pick'um



LOL look at you----already digging in the mud!!


----------



## Glori.B

Ravi said:


> You mean the speech where he promised to turn us into a socialist nation by closing tax loopholes for corporations? Yep, I saw part of it.
> 
> I was interested in knowing what he meant by reducing capital gains tax for small business, because as of now I'm not paying any business capital gains tax and it's hard for me to imagine many small businesses are.



funny, i was thinking the same thing...small business income is not categorized as capital gains...

i loved the part where he said that people need to be responsible for their own lives and that it's not the government's responsibity to turn off the t.v. and tell the kids to do their homework, etc...


----------



## Ravi

CA95380 said:


> Great pic, McCain!
> 
> PHXnews.com | Possible McCain VP Sarah Palin under investigation for abuse of power
> 
> You really know how to pick'um


----------



## busara

Ravi said:


> You mean the speech where he promised to turn us into a socialist nation by closing tax loopholes for corporations?





i dont understand that reasoning


----------



## Ravi

Glori.B said:


> funny, i was thinking the same thing...small business income is not categorized as capital gains...
> 
> i loved the part where he said that people need to be responsible for their own lives and that it's not the government's responsibity to turn off the t.v. and tell the kids to do their homework, etc...


 That's when I turned off the tv.


----------



## Glori.B

Ravi said:


> That's when I turned off the tv.



  you are so darn literal sometimes!


----------



## sealybobo

Orange_Juice said:


> Is this chick ready to lead the free world?



The McCain Team has spent the last three months and millions of dollars saying that 47-year old, first term Senator Obama, with his mere four years of experience in the Senate and scant decade overall holding elected office, was simply too young and inexperienced to be president.

And To hammer home that message, they pick a 44-year old first term governor of one of the least populous states in the nation, who has exactly TWO years of elected experience TOTAL to be McCain's "heartbeat away"?

AND, 

In a press conference this afternoon, Gov. Sarah Palin (R-AK) conceded that someone inside her administration pressured the state's Department of Public Safety to fire State Trooper Mike Wooten, Palin's former brother-in-law, who is now embroiled in a bitter custody battle with Palin's sister. 

Palin's statement is the latest in what has come to be known around Alaska as "Wooten-gate." The scandal began on July 11, when Public Safety Commissioner Walt Monegan was fired from his post with little explanation, a move that quickly raised questions in Alaska.


----------



## Jon

I'm skeptical about this choice...really. I wanted Pawlenty.

I'm sorry, but this woman has the same experience as Obama, and he has too little.


----------



## Ravi

busara said:


> i dont understand that reasoning


Sarcasm, mostly. But he did promise all kinds of government assistance and the only tax increase he really mentioned was closing loopholes for corporate taxpayers.

I've got nothing against government programs but I think a better fix would be to change the way they are implemented.


----------



## Glori.B

CA95380 said:


> Great pic, McCain!
> 
> PHXnews.com | Possible McCain VP Sarah Palin under investigation for abuse of power
> 
> You really know how to pick'um



anybody can be investigated for anything...i have yet to read any of it, but i suspect with her whistle blowing she made some enemies.


----------



## bigdaddygtr

glockmail said:


> Nice come-back, deflection. I see that you are otherwise speechless.



You, like ur buddy Ninja, are obviously way too young to be having grown up conversations.  Go to a website where they're talking about Hanna Montana, I'm sure you'll feel more comfortable


----------



## dilloduck

bigdaddygtr said:


> You, like ur buddy Ninja, are obviously way too young to be having grown up conversations.  Go to a website where they're talking about Hanna Montana, I'm sure you'll feel more comfortable



Who is Hanna Montana ?


----------



## Jon

sealybobo said:


> The McCain Team has spent the last three months and millions of dollars saying that 47-year old, first term Senator Obama, with his mere four years of experience in the Senate and scant decade overall holding elected office, was simply too young and inexperienced to be president.
> 
> And To hammer home that message, they pick a 44-year old first term governor of one of the least populous states in the nation, who has exactly TWO years of elected experience TOTAL to be McCain's "heartbeat away"?



The Obama Team has spent the last two years preaching the message of change and an end to the war in Iraq and that John McCain, a 20 year Senator, is just "business as usual" who would continue the Iraq war for "100 years."

And to hammer home that message, they pick a man who's been in the Senate for 35 years who voted for the war in Iraq.


----------



## CA95380

dilloduck said:


> LOL look at you----already digging in the mud!!




Nope!  It was actually broadcast on cable news.  But good try, Duck!


----------



## dilloduck

CA95380 said:


> Nope!  It was actually broadcast on cable news.  But good try, Duck!



ahhhhh  you're not a digger---you're a spreader !!


----------



## Glori.B

DiamondDave said:


> she has "stood up" to "big oil" in her term of governor, something I am sure will be brought up to sway some disappointed Dems... she is considered in the new crop of conservatives and respected highly in her home state... she supported granting benefits to gay couples in Alaska, as a stride towards equal standing to married couples as 'civil union' couples (another possible draw for disappointed Dems and some other moderate Dems).. and in a times of economic concerns by the public, she has known as being pretty fiscally responsible in her stances...



sounds good to me!


----------



## KGB

Reality said:


> McCain picked the first anti-choice woman he could find with less experience than Obama, which is hard to do.
> 
> .



she stands for her principals....her kid was diagnosed with Down's, yet she still brought the child into the world....with something like that, you honestly think she is afraid of Joe Biden.....


----------



## glockmail

bigdaddygtr said:


> You, like ur buddy Ninja, are obviously way too young to be having grown up conversations.  Go to a website where they're talking about Hanna Montana, I'm sure you'll feel more comfortable


Nice shallow, baseless insult. Good job!


----------



## busara

glockmail said:


> Nice shallow, baseless insult. Good job!



he's learning from ninja


----------



## sealybobo

busara said:


> he's learning from ninja



Sort of reminds me of when Bush tried to appoint Harriet Meirs to the Supreme Court even though she was never even a judge.  

Sarah Palin on the Issues

This reminds me when Bush tried to appoint Harriet Meirs to the Supreme Court.  No experience:   

Click here for background on Corporations. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 

Or Drugs

Click here for background on Drugs. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 


On Families and Children

Click here for background on Families & Children. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 

No Foreign policy experience

Click here for background on Foreign Policy. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 

Free trade?

Click here for background on Free Trade. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 


Click here for background on Government Reform. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 

Click here for background on Immigration. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 

Click here for background on Jobs. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 

Click here for background on Local Issues. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 

Click here for background on Principles & Values. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 

Click here for background on Technology. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 

Click here for background on War & Peace. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org. 

Click here for background on Welfare & Poverty. 
No issue stance yet recorded by OnTheIssues.org.


----------



## CA95380

dilloduck said:


> ahhhhh  you're not a digger---you're a spreader !!



Works for me.  At least I can multi-task (be on the computer and listen to the news), try it sometime. 

But I have a better idea, Duck.  Why don't you run for Mayor of New Orleans?


----------



## Toro

WOW!

Fascinating choice by McCain.  I know little about this woman other than she ousted a corrupt governor.  But on the surface, I love this pick.  Plus, she's a babe!

After last night's great speech by Obama, McCain has pulled the spotlight away from the Democrats.

Without a doubt, this has been, hands down the most entertaining political race I have ever witnessed.  It just keeps getting better.


----------



## dilloduck

Toro said:


> WOW!
> 
> Fascinating choice by McCain.  I know little about this woman other than she ousted a corrupt governor.  But on the surface, I love this pick.  Plus, she's a babe!
> 
> After last night's great speech by Obama, McCain has pulled the spotlight away from the Democrats.
> 
> Without a doubt, this has been, hands down the most entertaining political race I have ever witnessed.  It just keeps getting better.



I still dont think anything will change but I agree. It now has all the makings for a great show.


----------



## Jon

I think the main benefit is that McCain can tap into Obama's "change" message. Palin's a whistleblower, she's very new, but she's got a lot of energy.


----------



## DiamondDave

Project Vote Smart - Governor Sarah Heath Palin - Biography

And she is not going to have a huge history of a voting record on federal issues because she has not held federal office

But of course where her stances are on record, bobo the clown did not post those...


but they can be seen in the link he provided


----------



## Mr. President

McCain is playing it so smart recognizing the first African American presidential candidate on the anniversary of MLK's I have a dream speach and pulling all negative ads last nite and running ads that said job well done followed up by a woman VP pick the next day.  The Democrats may have been better off not having the convention.


----------



## DiamondDave

Again on leadership/experience and a bit of thought behind the choice



DiamondDave said:


> 1) She still has more executive experience than Obama
> 2) Her stances and accomplishments in her leadership are much in line with what McCain has stated he is for in this election.
> 3) VP is a grooming position, and lesser experience is not inherently a hindrance, as experience is gained by assisting the prez
> 
> 
> On another note.. for strategy it is a pretty good move... disenfranchised Hillary voters could find her appealing (not that I believe many people vote just because of a VP choice)... she has "stood up" to "big oil" in her term of governor, something I am sure will be brought up to sway some disappointed Dems... she is considered in the new crop of conservatives and respected highly in her home state... she supported granting benefits to gay couples in Alaska, as a stride towards equal standing to married couples as 'civil union' couples (another possible draw for disappointed Dems and some other moderate Dems).. and in a times of economic concerns by the public, she has known as being pretty fiscally responsible in her stances...


----------



## Jon

Mr. President said:


> McCain is playing it so smart recognizing the first African American presidential candidate on the anniversary of MLK's I have a dream speach and pulling all negative ads last nite and running ads that said job well done followed up by a woman VP pick the next day.  The Democrats may have been better off not having the convention.



You know the Democrats have already run a female VP, right?


----------



## Silence

DiamondDave said:


> 1)
> On another note.. for strategy it is a pretty good move... disenfranchised Hillary voters could find her appealing (not that I believe many people vote just because of a VP choice)... she has "stood up" to "big oil" in her term of governor, something I am sure will be brought up to sway some disappointed Dems... she is considered in the new crop of conservatives and respected highly in her home state... she supported granting benefits to gay couples in Alaska, as a stride towards equal standing to married couples as 'civil union' couples (another possible draw for disappointed Dems and some other moderate Dems).. and in a times of economic concerns by the public, she has known as being pretty fiscally responsible in her stances...



you assume that the disenfranchised Hillary voters were only supporting her based on her gender and not based on the belief of her ideas.  

Also all the things that you think are selling points to the Dems will work against her in her own party.  Standing up to the very people who line the pockets of the fat cats won't go over well and the fact that she supports gay couples rights is in direct contrast to McCain's position and the Republican right wing Christian thinking.  How will she sell that to the party?  

I suppose she can backpeddle and go against all the things she believed in before this nomination just like McCain has done.  

Not to mention she's currently embroiled in a scandal of her own involving corruption and favoritisim which is a stink the Republican ticket can't afford to have attached to them.


----------



## Jon

According to what I've been reading, Palin stood up against some fierce opponents in her debates for governor. They were said to be "attack dog style debaters" much like Biden, and she apparently "fileted" them.

Also, with Biden's tendency to go for the jugular, it will backfire on him to do so to a woman, much like he did when he attacked Clinton's personal life.

I'm still skeptical about her experience, but I like this woman. She's definitely got a future in the Republican party.


----------



## CA95380

This is really how it all came about .....

G.W. is sitting in his office last night thinking (I know - hard to belive but he was). * "hmmmn!  What can I do to make myself look less stupid?  I GOT IT!!" *

G.W. picks up the phone and calls his patsy McCain ...

*"Hey, John!  Get that Governor of Alaska, Sarah Palin to be your running mate.  It's a win-win situtation!!!"*

McCain answers .... *"Who is Sarah Palin"*  

And of coarse McCain listented to his loyal friend and fell for it!


----------



## Orange_Juice

I'd say she is a safe pick. Doesn't help or hurt MCain, which is about what you want from a VP in this case. Hillary supporters are not going to flock to this anti-choice women


----------



## Jon

Silence said:


> you assume that the disenfranchised Hillary voters were only supporting her based on her gender and not based on the belief of her ideas.
> 
> Also all the things that you think are selling points to the Dems will work against her in her own party.  Standing up to the very people who line the pockets of the fat cats won't go over well and the fact that she supports gay couples rights is in direct contrast to McCain's position and the Republican right wing Christian thinking.  How will she sell that to the party?
> 
> I suppose she can backpeddle and go against all the things she believed in before this nomination just like McCain has done.
> 
> Not to mention she's currently embroiled in a scandal of her own involving corruption and favoritisim which is a stink the Republican ticket can't afford to have attached to them.



She doesn't have to backpeddle. Who wants a VP that agrees with them 100% on everything? The VP is supposed to bring a different view to the ticket. Palin certainly does that.

But, from what I've read, Repubs like this woman.


----------



## Mr. President

jsanders said:


> You know the Democrats have already run a female VP, right?



Im not talking about ground breaking female vice presidency im talking about how picking a female to run for a republican vice presidency during the Obama Change campaign makes it a little tougher for the dems.


----------



## dilloduck

CA95380 said:


> This is really how it all came about .....
> 
> G.W. is sitting in his office last night thinking (I know - hard to belive but he was). * "hmmmn!  What can I do to make myself look less stupid?  I GOT IT!!" *
> 
> G.W. picks up the phone and calls his patsy McCain ...
> 
> *"Hey, John!  Get that Governor of Alaska, Sarah Palin to be your running mate.  It's a win-win situtation!!!"*
> 
> McCain answers .... *"Who is Sarah Palin"*
> 
> And of coarse McCain listented to his loyal friend and fell for it!



Scared, ain't ya !  A woman is going to be running under the GOP banner. You should be.


----------



## manifold

Who knows how Palin and Biden will do in the debates, but furthermore, who cares?

I still remember Lloyd Bentson handing Quayle his ass on a platter.  Remember how that one turned out on election day?


----------



## KGB

jsanders said:


> You know the Democrats have already run a female VP, right?



that worked out pretty well didn't it.....Ferraro & Mondale got whipped by Reagan....


----------



## CA95380

dilloduck said:


> You should be.



Scared?  Nah!  But you should be!


----------



## Jon

Orange_Juice said:


> I'd say she is a safe pick. Doesn't help or hurt MCain, which is about what you want from a VP in this case. Hillary supporters are not going to flock to this anti-choice women



Actually, I think you're wrong. McCainocrats are going to like this woman, a LOT.



> For those Democrats who are considering abandoning the Obama ticket (primarily disillusioned Clinton supporters), Palin represents the final push into the Republican camp. Not only is she a woman (which, like it or not, is an issue for some voters), but she also puts a fresh, future-oriented face on the McCain campaign. By upending Alaskas corrupt political class, Palin has actually produced the type of change that Barack Obama can only talk about; and her collar is far bluer than Joe Bidens ever was. Furthermore, she is arguably the only candidate who has the necessary expertise to address the single most pressing issue in this election: gas prices. As Governor of Alaska, Chair of the Interstate Oil and Gas Compact Commission (Americas largest interstate organization), and a former Chair of the Alaska Oil and Gas Conservation Commission, Sarah Palin can run rings around almost anyone when it comes to oil.



Draft Sarah Palin For Vice President

I know it's a blog, but this person has followed Palin very closely. There's a lot of good information on that. It's biased, but it's not rabid fanboy bias like Obama bloggers post.


----------



## DiamondDave

Silence said:


> you assume that the disenfranchised Hillary voters were only supporting her based on her gender and not based on the belief of her ideas.
> 
> Also all the things that you think are selling points to the Dems will work against her in her own party.  Standing up to the very people who line the pockets of the fat cats won't go over well and the fact that she supports gay couples rights is in direct contrast to McCain's position and the Republican right wing Christian thinking.  How will she sell that to the party?
> 
> I suppose she can backpeddle and go against all the things she believed in before this nomination just like McCain has done.
> 
> Not to mention she's currently embroiled in a scandal of her own involving corruption and favoritisim which is a stink the Republican ticket can't afford to have attached to them.



Um... no... but SOME probably WERE supporting change with a woman candidate... just as it has been shown that many African Americans support Obama because he is African American...

It was more meant that many are not happy with Obama as the choice... and having a woman who is considered a maverick, who is not afraid to cross party lines in her history, and has a history of battling 'the old GOP leadership' in her own state... this could be appealing enough to draw some crucial votes...

As for her "scandal"... it is hardly anything and she seems on the up and up with a complete explaination
_Commissioner dismissal

On July 11, 2008, Governor Palin dismissed Walter Monegan as Commissioner of Public Safety and instead offered him a position as executive director of the state Alcoholic Beverage Control Board, which he subsequently turned down.[42][43] Monegan alleged shortly after his dismissal that it may have been partly due to his reluctance to fire an Alaska State Trooper, Mike Wooten, who had been involved in a divorce and child custody battle with Palin's sister, Molly McCann.[44] In 2006, before Palin was governor, Wooten was briefly suspended for ten days for threatening to kill McCann's (and Palin's) father, tasering his 11-year-old stepson (at the stepson's request), and violating game laws. After a union protest, the suspension was reduced to five days.[45]

Governor Palin asserts that her dismissal of Monegan was unrelated to the fact that he had not fired Wooten, and asserts that Monegan was instead dismissed for not adequately filling state trooper vacancies, and because he "did not turn out to be a team player on budgeting issues."[46] Palin acknowledges that a member of her administration, Frank Bailey, did contact the Department of Public Safety regarding Wooten, but both Palin and Bailey say that happened without her knowledge and was unrelated to her dismissal of Monegan.[46] Bailey was put on leave for two months for acting outside the scope of his authority as the Director of Boards and Commissions.

In response to Palin's statement that she had nothing to hide, in August 2008 the Alaska Legislature hired Steve Branchflower to investigate Palin and her staff for possible abuse of power surrounding the dismissal, though lawmakers acknowledge that "Monegan and other commissioners serve at will, meaning they can be fired by Palin at any time."[47] The investigation is being overseen by Democratic State Senator Hollis French, who says that the Palin administration has been cooperating and thus subpoenas are unnecessary.[48] The Palin administration itself was the first to release an audiotape of Bailey making inquiries about the status of the Wooten investigation.[46][49]

Wooten and the police union alleged that the governor had improperly released his employment files in his divorce case. However, McCann's attorney released a signed waiver from Wooten demonstrating that Wooten had authorized the release of his files through normal discovery procedures.[50][51]_
Sarah Palin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Orange_Juice

jsanders said:


> Actually, I think you're wrong. McCainocrats are going to like this woman, a LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Draft Sarah Palin For Vice President
> 
> I know it's a blog, but this person has followed Palin very closely. There's a lot of good information on that. It's biased, but it's not rabid fanboy bias like Obama bloggers post.



I think you are seriously overestimating the impact of a VP pick to influence the election. Ya, she has a fresh face, but not much else


----------



## editec

She's certainly the most attractive VP candidate I am familiar with in this race.

Beats the heck out of Biden in that department.

What's a fine looking woman like her doing in a dump like the Republican Party?


----------



## Jon

KGB said:


> that worked out pretty well didn't it.....Ferraro & Mondale got whipped by Reagan....



Trust me, Palin is a LOT more compelling to women than Ferraro was. Palin is a mother of five, once a stay-at-home mom, now turned groundbreaking governor of what appears to have been a very corrupt state before she came along.


----------



## Glori.B

The McCain campaign just issued a statement: 

"Governor Palin is a tough executive who has demonstrated during her time in office that she is ready to be president. She has brought Republicans and Democrats together within her Administration and has a record of delivering on the change and reform that we need in Washington.

"Governor Palin has challenged the influence of the big oil companies while fighting for the development of new energy resources. She leads a state that matters to every one of us -- Alaska has significant energy resources and she has been a leader in the fight to make America energy independent.

"In Alaska, Governor Palin challenged a corrupt system and passed a landmark ethics reform bill. She has actually used her veto and cut budgetary spending. She put a stop to the "bridge to nowhere" that would have cost taxpayers $400 million.

"As the head of Alaska's National Guard and as the mother of a soldier herself, Governor Palin understands what it takes to lead our nation and she understands the importance of supporting our troops.

"Governor Palin has the record of reform and bipartisanship that others can only speak of. Her experience in shaking up the status quo is exactly what is needed in Washington today."


----------



## Silence

You all are acting like the position of VP has no effect on the outcome of the election.  

McCain just put a woman who has little or no experience in government a heart beat away from being the leader of the free world.  Now the Republicians can spin this as being a smart move but behind the doors you know they are cussing his ass for making such an obviously desparate choice.

The Dems fired a shot across their bough last night with Obama's speech and McCain just blinked.


----------



## Jon

Orange_Juice said:


> I think you are seriously overestimating the impact of a VP pick to influence the election. Ya, she has a fresh face, but not much else



In the case of John McCain, VP matters a lot. Since everyone assumes he's on his death bed, they need to know the country will be left in good hands.

I still say she's too inexperienced, but so far, I haven't read anything about her I haven't liked.

Plus, her past seems pretty squeaky clean.


----------



## Orange_Juice

Silence said:


> You all are acting like the position of VP has no effect on the outcome of the election.
> 
> McCain just put a woman who has little or no experience in government a heart beat away from being the leader of the free world.  Now the Republicians can spin this as being a smart move but behind the doors you know they are cussing his ass for making such an obviously desparate choice.
> 
> The Dems fired a shot across their bough last night with Obama's speech and McCain just blinked.



If she stinks up the debate with Biden this might be a disaster for McCain. But I still think people will be voting for Obama or McCain, not the second place people on the tickets


----------



## Silence

Glori.B said:


> "As the head of Alaska's National Guard and as the mother of a soldier herself, Governor Palin understands what it takes to lead our nation and she understands the importance of supporting our troops.
> "



how long until McCain is hauling out his own sons and their service in the military? 

Does supporting our troops only include while they are away and fighting or should they be supported when the return home, injured, either mentally or physicially, and find that they have little or no support here because they are no longer useful in this adminstrations "war on terror"


----------



## Mr. President

We know one thing is for certain.  BOTH vice presidential candidates support McCain


----------



## DiamondDave

Silence said:


> You all are acting like the position of VP has no effect on the outcome of the election.
> 
> McCain just put a woman who has little or no experience in government a heart beat away from being the leader of the free world.  Now the Republicians can spin this as being a smart move but behind the doors you know they are cussing his ass for making such an obviously desparate choice.
> 
> The Dems fired a shot across their bough last night with Obama's speech and McCain just blinked.



More like fired a BB... his speech was hate-filled rhetoric.. full of fabrications, fear mongering, class warfare rallying cries, and zero feasible solutions...

The Obamabots will be riled up, but they were riled up anyway... it did nothing positive in any way to convince open minded undecideds with any reasonable arguments or solutions or reasonable plans


----------



## Jon

Orange_Juice said:


> If she stinks up the debate with Biden this might be a disaster for McCain. But I still think people will be voting for Obama or McCain, not the second place people on the tickets



Like I posted early, apparently she's already stood against the likes of Biden in debates, and tore them to shreds. I'm gonna have to find some videos of it.


----------



## Jon

Mr. President said:


> We know one thing is for certain.  BOTH vice presidential candidates support McCain


----------



## Jon

Plus, Palin is more blue collar than Biden could ever dream of.


----------



## Orange_Juice

Her son is deploying to Iraq on Sept 11? Oh brother, how did they fix that date? Talk about using tragedy for political gain. She is pure scum. I was really giving her the benefit of the doubt but that is just too sickening


----------



## Jon

Orange_Juice said:


> Her son is deploying to Iraq on Sept 11? Oh brother, how did they fix that date? Talk about using tragedy for political gain. She is pure scum. I was really giving her the benefit of the doubt but that is just too sickening



.............

He ENLISTED on September 11, 2007.

I have no news of his deployment date.


----------



## manifold

Is it just me or does Palin look like she could be Nancy Pelosi's younger sister?


----------



## Orange_Juice

jsanders said:


> Plus, Palin is more blue collar than Biden could ever dream of.



If that was even true, so what?


----------



## Mr. President

She was a mother of 5??


----------



## Jon

Orange_Juice said:


> If that was even true, so what?



Because Obama is trying to use Biden's "blue collar" to win states like Ohio and Pennsylvania.


----------



## Jon

Mr. President said:


> She was a mother of 5??



She is a mother of 5. Her youngest has Down syndrome.


----------



## Orange_Juice

jsanders said:


> .............
> 
> He ENLISTED on September 11, 2007.
> 
> I have no news of his deployment date.



She just vomited out that boast about sending her boy away on that date. I hope someone looks into and finds out how they arrainged that to happen. Just disgusting!


----------



## Orange_Juice

jsanders said:


> Because Obama is trying to use Biden's "blue collar" to win states like Ohio and Pennsylvania.



His dad worked at a ton of low wage jobs and Biden pulled himself up by his bootstraps


----------



## Eightball

CharlestonChad said:


> Normally, this is the part of the thread where I chime in; "I'd hit it". But not in this case. She's pro-life, and I make all my tricks get abortions after we do that dance.



Nice how you folks minimize and joke about unborn human life.

This lady has great credentials!  Might make note that her and her husband have a Downs Syndrome child that you would have summarily dropped in metal pail in an abortion clinic.


----------



## Jon

Wow, she's a pretty strong speaker, and she's not a reading a teleprompter. I think she's going to give Biden a tough time in debates.


----------



## MalibuMan

I can can say about it is MILF!


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Is it just me or does Palin look like she could be Nancy Pelosi's younger sister?


Yep


----------



## Orange_Juice

jsanders said:


> Wow, she's a pretty strong speaker, and she's not a reading a teleprompter. I think she's going to give Biden a tough time in debates.



whatever


----------



## Ravi

jsanders said:


> .............
> 
> He ENLISTED on September 11, 2007.
> 
> I have no news of his deployment date.



JS - you realize that if McCain/Palin win that Hillary will never be president, don't you?


----------



## KGB

jsanders said:


> Trust me, Palin is a LOT more compelling to women than Ferraro was. Palin is a mother of five, once a stay-at-home mom, now turned groundbreaking governor of what appears to have been a very corrupt state before she came along.



agreed.....


----------



## Mr. President

My mom is a mother of 5 and it takes an incredibly strong woman to be the mother of one yet alone 5 children.  I doubt Biden will be able to crush her in any debate.


----------



## Orange_Juice

McCain picks Brittney Spears as his runningmate


----------



## Jon

Ravi said:


> JS - you realize that if McCain/Palin win that Hillary will never be president, don't you?



I think I might be okay with that. The more I learn about Palin, the more I really like her.


----------



## Eightball

This lady growing up would get up at 3 A.M. in the morning and go moose hunting with her dad.

She's an NRA member in good standing, likes to go deep sea fishing, 

She's been a whistle blower in her own party.......Going after those with unethical methods.

She's less a polician and more what I'd call "Jane Doe"......the People's Woman. 

As for experience.........B.O.  No notable legislations, before that hung out with one of the big time Weathermen Underground founders, also sat like a Pavlovian Dog under the wise spiritual counsel of Rev. Wright.

His birth records are still not opened to see if B.O. is actually a natural born U.S. citizen.  Why can't his birth records be opened.  Arnold S., governor of Calif. can't run for Pres......as he's not a natural born citizen of the U.S..

Is B.O. possibly Kenyan born?  If not.......then why are we not able to have his birth records.  Are we waiting for someone to covertly change them and "Wa La!" they are presented to the press, and Cnn, and Cnbc have a frenzied party?


----------



## Eightball

Orange_Juice said:


> McCain picks Brittney Spears as his runningmate



What an ignorant, biased, comment!  

Why don't you read up on this woman's credentials......instead of showing your bias with a knee-jerk reaction without finding out about her.

If you look into her background, you'll find that she's very experienced in political ways, and is very ethical, and has been a governor which is akin which has many of the same or similar job duties as the President, only on a smaller scale.


----------



## Glori.B

Ravi said:


> JS - you realize that if McCain/Palin win that Hillary will never be president, don't you?



why do you say that??

btw, kinda brilliant that now the obama bots will be arguing about inexperience!


----------



## Jon

I'm really excited about the VP debates. I can't wait to see her drill Biden about his comments on Obama:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV14xqelWxY]YouTube - McCain Ad: Biden on Mccain[/ame]


----------



## Jon

Glori.B said:


> why do you say that??
> 
> btw, kinda brilliant that now the obama bots will be arguing about inexperience!



Exactly! Biden is going to try to drill her on inexperience, and she's going to use the comments from the video I posted above to counterattack.

She seems pretty fierce.


----------



## Glori.B

jsanders said:


> I'm really excited about the VP debates. I can't wait to see her drill Biden about his comments on Obama:
> 
> YouTube - McCain Ad: Biden on Mccain



_much_ better avatar!


----------



## Jon

Glori.B said:


> _much_ better avatar!



I need to remove the white background, but I was waiting on McCain to choose his VP. The Anti-Christ was just a filler.


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> Yep



I need to see em both in bikinis first.


----------



## Mr. President

I cant watch that enough look at Obama's face haha


----------



## Ravi

Glori.B said:


> why do you say that??
> 
> btw, kinda brilliant that now the obama bots will be arguing about inexperience!


Just a guess. I also wanted to see how much of a troll JS really was.


----------



## Glori.B

Mr. President said:


> I cant watch that enough look at Obama's face haha



here's another good clip: 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSpcxkKlEFA]YouTube - Democrats Praising McCain[/ame]

[YOUTUBE] uSpcxkKlEFA [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dilloduck

Eightball said:


> What an ignorant, biased, comment!
> 
> Why don't you read up on this woman's credentials......instead of showing your bias with a knee-jerk reaction without finding out about her.
> 
> If you look into her background, you'll find that she's very experienced in political ways, and is very ethical, and has been a governor which is akin which has many of the same or similar job duties as the President, only on a smaller scale.



Desperation---the Dems just took one helluva body shot---they gotta go strategize for awhile do they got people liek OJ up there as filler saying dumb shit.


----------



## Glori.B

[YOUTUBE] TXfiOSCfY44   [/YOUTUBE]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXfiOSCfY44]YouTube - Sarah Palin - Perspective[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

I dunno.. i think this choice is a smooth move for mccain.  She'll snag the bitter vagina vote.. thats for damn sure.


bravo, mccain. bravo.


----------



## Jon

Shogun said:


> I dunno.. i think this choice is a smooth move for mccain.  She'll snag the bitter vagina vote.. thats for damn sure.
> 
> 
> bravo, mccain. bravo.



Absolutely right. She went after the Clintonista at the end of her speech, too.


----------



## AllieBaba

Anyone who doesn't want Sarah Palin doesn't want her because she's a woman, the woman-hating pigs.

You'd think the lefties would love her:

"Palin's tenure is noted for her independence from big oil companies, while still promoting resource development.[11][13] Palin has announced plans to create a new sub-cabinet group of advisors, to address climate change and reduce greenhouse gas emissions within Alaska.[16]

Shortly after taking office, Palin rescinded thirty-five appointments made by Murkowski in the last hours of his administration, including the appointment by Murkowski of his former chief of staff Jim Clark to the Alaska Natural Gas Development Authority.[17][18] Clark later pled guilty to conspiring with a defunct oil-field-services company to channel money into Frank Murkowski's re-election campaign.[19]

In March 2007, Palin presented the Alaska Gasline Inducement Act (AGIA) as the new legal vehicle for building a natural gas pipeline from the state's North Slope.[20] Only one legislator, Representative Ralph Samuels, voted against the measure,[21] and in June Palin signed it into law.[22][23] On January 5, 2008, Palin announced that a Canadian company, TransCanada Corp., was the sole AGIA-compliant applicant.[24][25] In August, 2008 Palin signed a bill into law giving the state of Alaska authority to award TransCanada Pipelines a license to build and operate the $26-billion-dollar pipeline to ship natural gas from the North Slope to the Lower 48, through Canada. [26]

In response to high oil and gas prices, and in response to the resulting state government budget surplus, Palin proposed giving Alaskans $100-a-month energy debit cards. She also proposed providing grants to electrical utilities so that they would reduce customers' rates.[27] She subsequently dropped the debit card proposal, and in its place she proposed to send Alaskans $1,200 directly and eliminate the gas tax.[28][29]"

And anyone who wants to call Alaska a "back water" state is a bigoted moron who clearly has no concept of the incredibly complicated issues that state deals with...including international issues. 

Add to this she's a person who supports financial reforms, and has in the past included in her budgeting strategy (which was then acted on) a pay cut for herself.

The haters are writhing in agony right now because all the Hillary supporters are going to flock to this woman.


----------



## Jon

Here's the round table for governorship in Alaska. I'm only a few minutes in, but it's pretty good so far.

Decision 2006 - Republican Candidate Round Table : Palintology


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

jsanders said:


> According to what I've been reading, Palin stood up against some fierce opponents in her debates for governor. They were said to be "attack dog style debaters" much like Biden, and she apparently "fileted" them.
> 
> Also, with Biden's tendency to go for the jugular, it will backfire on him to do so to a woman, much like he did when he attacked Clinton's personal life.
> 
> I'm still skeptical about her experience, but I like this woman. She's definitely got a future in the Republican party.


post those debates


----------



## Jon

Jennifer.Bush said:


> post those debates



Two steps ahead. Look up.


----------



## 007

bigdaddygtr said:


> Bad, bad pick.  Biden is gonna eat her alive at the debate.



I give you ten to one odds biden does no such thing. This woman is on the ball, and is NOT about to be upstaged by some warmed over, good ole boy, Washington, liberal insider, like biden.


----------



## AllieBaba

She'll shred Biden, and she'll look pretty doing it.

This is genius on McCain's part, and it seals the election. Sorry, dems. What a shame for you. Better start saving for therapy...and maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to put some money aside for buying votes and digging up those dead voters while you're at it.

Maybe if you promise immunity to all felons and illegal drug traffikers for their votes, you can still pull it off....


----------



## Jon

Pale Rider said:


> I give you ten to one odds biden does no such thing. This woman is on the ball, and is NOT about to be upstaged by some warmed over, good ole boy, Washington, liberal insider, like biden.



I think Biden's attack dog style is going to hurt him against Palin, especially with women voters. Biden will either have to back off, or take the risk. Plus, she's a tough cookie, she's going to fight back against him, which will score double points with women.


----------



## SolarEnergy1




----------



## CA95380

manifold said:


> She's prolly post-menapausal so I don't think you'd have to worry.



You really don't know squat about women, do you 

This would be pretty hard since on April 18, 2008, Palin gave birth to her second son.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Excellent choice.  Executive, mayor, governor from outside DC. Very good move by McCain.


----------



## AllieBaba

Manifold hates women, that's why he doesn't like her. He didn't like Colin Powell, either...so he's a racist as well.


----------



## DiamondDave

Anyone have the text of her speech yet?


----------



## 007

This was a brilliant move by McCain. It just sealed his victory in November.


----------



## SolarEnergy1

Checkmate... McCain/Palin '08


----------



## Jon

Here's what's interesting:

After McCain wins, I really see 2012 being Palin versus Clinton. I don't think McCain will run for a second term, because I see Palin as the future of the Republican party.

Depending on how the next four years ago, I'd have tough time choosing between Palin and Clinton.


----------



## CA95380

jsanders said:


> Here's what's interesting:
> 
> After McCain wins, I really see 2012 being Palin versus Clinton. I don't think McCain will run for a second term, because I see Palin as the future of the Republican party.
> 
> Depending on how the next four years ago, I'd have tough time choosing between Palin and Clinton.



Then you truly are an idiot!


----------



## busara

a lot of conjecture going on here. how about instead of saying this will bring in the disgruntled hillary supporters, we wait and see where they actually go. and the arguing over the future debates, why not wait and see how they go?


----------



## Mr. President

I'd vote for Palin in 2012


----------



## SolarEnergy1

Your Joe-Bama ticket fails!!!


----------



## busara

jsanders said:


> Here's what's interesting:
> 
> After McCain wins, I really see 2012 being Palin versus Clinton. I don't think McCain will run for a second term, *because I see Palin as the future of the Republican party.*
> 
> Depending on how the next four years ago, I'd have tough time choosing between Palin and Clinton.



wow, didnt take long for her to go from an unknown to the president in 4 1/2 years


----------



## CA95380

busara said:


> a lot of conjecture going on here. how about instead of saying this will bring in the disgruntled hillary supporters, we wait and see where they actually go. and the arguing over the future debates, why not wait and see how they go?



Quick!  Someone send a link to this site to McCain!   lol


----------



## Ravi

busara said:


> a lot of conjecture going on here. how about instead of saying this will bring in the disgruntled hillary supporters, we wait and see where they actually go. and the arguing over the future debates, why not wait and see how they go?


No offense, but conjecture is one of the purposes of these message boards.


----------



## manifold

CA95380 said:


> You really don't know squat about women, do you
> 
> This would be pretty hard since on April 18, 2008, Palin gave birth to her second son.



She looked older in the first photo I saw.


----------



## manifold

AllieBaba said:


> Manifold hates women, that's why he doesn't like her. He didn't like Colin Powell, either...so he's a racist as well.



Hell hath no fury...


----------



## 007

busara said:


> a lot of conjecture going on here. how about instead of saying this will bring in the disgruntled hillary supporters, we wait and see where they actually go. and the arguing over the future debates, why not wait and see how they go?



Because McCain picking Palin was a brilliant move. It's shock things up and caused quite a bit of excitement so far, and when people are excited about something, they like to talk about it.


----------



## CA95380

manifold said:


> She looked older in the first photo I saw.



Good try!   lol .... but no cigar for chew!


----------



## busara

Ravi said:


> No offense, but conjecture is one of the purposes of these message boards.



would you rather i say baseless opinions and statements?


----------



## sealybobo

Pale Rider said:


> Because McCain picking Palin was a brilliant move. It's shock things up and caused quite a bit of excitement so far, and when people are excited about something, they like to talk about it.



This is not a good pick for the GOP.  If something happens to McCain, god forbid, then we would have this rookie running the free world?  Someone unable to steer the ship?  I dont think so.  She makes barrack look like a seasoned veteran.  At first it seemed like a smart move, but this girl has no clue what she is doing.  This is like when Bush tried to appoint Harriet Meirs to the Supreme Court.  She was never a judge!!!

This totally takes away the argument that Barrack isnt ready or that john mccain will surround himself with experience.  Remember, John doesnt know that much about the economy?  



And not only did she have her ex brother in law fired, she tampered with the investigation into her abuse of power.  This is ongoing.  She asked the attorney general to investigate first.  Some would call that tampering with witnesses or investigation.  She is not clean.  Yes you will win some women voters over with this pick, but Condi Rice would have been a better pick.  



Better luck in 2012.


----------



## Ravi

busara said:


> would you rather i say baseless opinions and statements?


heh, there's a lot of that, as well.


----------



## busara

Pale Rider said:


> Because McCain picking Palin was a brilliant move. It's shock things up and caused quite a bit of excitement so far, and when people are excited about something, they like to talk about it.



can you show me how it shook things up? it has made you excited, but i dont see evidence being presented of it making a huge difference.


----------



## manifold

busara said:


> can you show me how it shook things up? it has made you excited, but i dont see evidence being presented of it making a huge difference.



The interwebtubz are buzz'n with chatter.  What iz ya, ignurant?


----------



## busara

Ravi said:


> heh, there's a lot of that, as well.



truth. and thats why i got a problem with 

anyone can make a stupid statement. it takes some intelligence to show it to be viable


----------



## Jon

sealybobo said:


> And not only did she have her ex brother in law fired



Her ex brother-in-law threatened to kill her father, tasered his 11 year old stepson, and defied game laws in the state. Of course he should have been fired.


----------



## SolarEnergy1

*Please visit   the official site* McCain-Palin 2008: John McCain - Sarah Palin 2008


----------



## glockmail

Pale Rider said:


> Because McCain picking Palin was a brilliant move. It's shock things up and caused quite a bit of excitement so far, and when people are excited about something, they like to talk about it.


 I knew you'd come around and support McCain. Welcome back to the GOP, partner!


----------



## busara

manifold said:


> The interwebtubz are buzz'n with chatter.  What iz ya, ignurant?



they were buzz'n on the biden pick too. guess he really shook things up and sealed it for the dems!!


----------



## sealybobo

busara said:


> can you show me how it shook things up? it has made you excited, but i dont see evidence being presented of it making a huge difference.



It did totally take away from Obama's historic speech last night.  Tooshay McCain, jerk.  LOL.


----------



## Ravi

busara said:


> truth. and thats why i got a problem with
> 
> anyone can make a stupid statement. it takes some intelligence to show it to be viable


Very true, I've been trying to get an intelligence statement out of jsanders for months now.

btw, this is one bitter Hillary supporter that says McCain can KMA.


----------



## glockmail

DiamondDave said:


> Anyone have the text of her speech yet?


No, but I saw it. I don't think she even used the teleprompter. She was very genuine.


----------



## busara

Ravi said:


> Very true, I've been trying to get an intelligence statement out of jsanders for months now.
> 
> btw, this is one bitter Hillary supporter that says McCain can KMA.



you mean you arent gonna vote for the woman?!?! 

you arent following the "shakeup!!"


----------



## Mr. President

WHY DOES EVERYONE ACT LIKE SHE WOULDNT HAVE ADVISORS.  I highly doubt that if she had to take over as president the world would crumble.  After all we survived 8 years of the clinton administration


----------



## Jon

sealybobo said:


> This is not a good pick for the GOP.  If something happens to McCain, god forbid, then we would have this rookie running the free world?



From a lot of what I've read, people wanted to run her in 2012 anyway.



> Someone unable to steer the ship?  I dont think so.  She makes barrack look like a seasoned veteran.



Palin is leader of the state of Alaska. The responsibility rests on her shoulders. Obama is just one of many people who make decisions in the Senate. She has as much Presidential experience in that role as Obama has in his role.

I agree that she is inexperienced. But remember, it's not "inexperience" it's "fresh new ideas." Eh?



> At first it seemed like a smart move, but this girl has no clue what she is doing.  This is like when Bush tried to appoint Harriet Meirs to the Supreme Court.  She was never a judge!!!



This is not like that. There are few qualifies for VP, and Palin meets them all.



> This totally takes away the argument that Barrack isnt ready or that john mccain will surround himself with experience.  Remember, John doesnt know that much about the economy?



Palin is an economical mastermind. Just look at what she's done with the Alaskan budget.



> Better luck in 2012.



Back at ya.


----------



## Jon

Ravi said:


> Very true, I've been trying to get an intelligence statement out of jsanders for months now.



You still haven't answered my question about what point in pregnancy your support of abortions stops.


----------



## manifold

Mr. Ignorant said:
			
		

> WHY DOES EVERYONE ACT LIKE SHE WOULDNT HAVE ADVISORS.  I highly doubt that if she had to take over as president the world would crumble.  After all we will have survived 8 years of the Bush administration



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Orange_Juice

Biden's Girl Trouble 

Let's traffic in some gender/political stereotypes for a moment: Obviously, Palin is a risky pick for McCain because she is approximately as qualified to serve as commander-in-chief as my Great Aunt Ruby (who has, full disclosure, been dead for several years now.) Indeed, I just finished listening to Linda Wertheimer on NPR grouchily voicing complete befuddlement over how McCain could pick someone so clearly unprepared in light of the senator's advanced age and questionable health. The contrast with Joe Biden is particularly stark. In a debate with Biden over--well, just about anything that doesn't directly involve the state of Alaska--Palin is almost certain to get her clock cleaned. 

But! Biden nonetheless needs to tread carefully and show more self-control and finesse than he is normally known for. Palin may be a varmint-hunting, moose-stew-guzzling NRA lifer, but she is still a woman--and an exceedingly delicate, feminine looking one at that. (A former Miss Wasilla no less!) And as irrational as they may be, the laws of politics forbid any man from behaving in a condescending, bullying, dismissive, mocking, or otherwise disrespectful fashion toward candidates of the fairer sex. Just ask poor Rick Lazio. 

The fact that Palin looks to be a far more fragile flower than Lazio's former opponent makes Biden's job all the tougher. In head-to-head match ups, he will need to dismantle Palin completely, yet avoid triggering all those stupid, gut-level, subconscious, knee-jerk instincts that would lead voters to feel protective of her. This is particularly important in light of the remaining Hillary Issue. God forbid a meaningful chunk of Hillary dead-enders got it into their heads that, not only had Obama disrepected their gal, but now his number-two was dissing another sister. 

http://blogs.tnr.com/tnr/blogs/the_plank/archive/2008/08/29/biden-s-girl-trouble.aspx


----------



## busara

Mr. President said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE ACT LIKE SHE WOULDNT HAVE ADVISORS.  I highly doubt that if she had to take over as president the world would crumble.  After all we survived 8 years of the clinton administration



why does everyone act like obama wouldnt have advisors. 
see how i flipped it?

now can we focus on actual issues?


----------



## busara

jsanders said:


> You still haven't answered my question about what point in pregnancy your support of abortions stops.



you still havent answered my question about why you hate biden


----------



## Ravi

jsanders said:


> You still haven't answered my question about what point in pregnancy your support of abortions stops.


When things are less busy, I'll start a thread...maybe next week.


----------



## sealybobo

jsanders said:


> You still haven't answered my question about what point in pregnancy your support of abortions stops.



Want me to tell you my point?  When the mother says.  If she's going to have a severly retarded child, she should be able to abort at the last minute.

Obama said it best last night.  We all want to lower the number of abortions, but what we don't want to do is take away a woman's rights.

Stuffy old hypocrites and bible thumpers should not dictate this.  This VP pick probably got an abortion or two so she could stay a beauty pagent winner.  And now she found god and wants to preach to everyone else.

Yet if she had it all to do over again, she would get the abortion again in a heart beat.  

Besides, Republicans only care about pre borns.  Once you are born, you are on your own.  They don't care about you, until you reach military age, then they care about you again.


----------



## Mr. President

manifold said:


> I couldn't agree more.



that was almost witty


----------



## CA95380

Come'on guys and gals.  Cast your vote! Put your money where you mouth is.     

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/57153-lets-take-a-vote.html#post757096


----------



## Jon

sealybobo said:


> Want me to tell you my point?  When the mother says.  If she's going to have a severly retarded child, she should be able to abort at the last minute.
> 
> Obama said it best last night.  We all want to lower the number of abortions, but what we don't want to do is take away a woman's rights.
> 
> Stuffy old hypocrites and bible thumpers should not dictate this.  This VP pick probably got an abortion or two so she could stay a beauty pagent winner.  And now she found god and wants to preach to everyone else.
> 
> Yet if she had it all to do over again, she would get the abortion again in a heart beat.
> 
> Besides, Republicans only care about pre borns.  Once you are born, you are on your own.  They don't care about you, until you reach military age, then they care about you again.



You're a sick fuck, and it's that attitude that will bring support behind this woman and, thus, McCain. Thanks for playing right into the hand. 

I'll tell you one thing, if a woman aborted my baby the day before it was due, I'd sue the shit out of her.


----------



## Mr. President

busara said:


> why does everyone act like obama wouldnt have advisors.
> see how i flipped it?
> 
> now can we focus on actual issues?



Obama would have advisors and im not saying that the America would collapse if he was elected.  My comment was in reference to people saying that Palin couldnt lead the country if something was to happen to McCain.  Which is one of the issues here.

See how I flipped that?


----------



## glockmail

sealybobo said:


> ....This VP pick *probably got an abortion or two* so she could stay a beauty pagent winner.  And now she found god and wants to preach to everyone else.
> 
> Yet if she had it all to do over again, s*he would get the abortion again* in a heart beat.  .....



Wow- I've never seen you Libs so flustered, resorting to making pure character assassinations like this out of thin air. 

I suggest you call up the Obama camp right now and tell them to use this line. PLEASE!


----------



## busara

Mr. President said:


> Obama would have advisors and im not saying that the America would collapse if he was elected.  My comment was in reference to people saying that Palin couldnt lead the country if something was to happen to McCain.  Which is one of the issues here.
> 
> See how I flipped that?



you didnt flip anything. you merely stated something new 

my comment was a reference to the many people who have consistently cited obama's experience as if it should be the singular reason for not voting for him. that is stupid. as it is stupid to say it about palin.


----------



## busara

glockmail said:


> Wow- I've never seen you Libs so flustered, resorting to making pure character assassinations like this out of thin air.
> 
> I suggest you call up the Obama camp right now and tell them to use this line. PLEASE!



did she get an abortion? im so confused


----------



## Article 15

Thanks for those debate videos, jsanders.

Like any pick, Sarah Palin, brings her pros and cons.

First and foremost, I suspect McCain is hoping Palin will work as a wedge between Obama and the Hillary/woman vote.

She's also an outsider, with a fresh, _attractive_ face ... and she seems very amicable.  That alone is going to pick up votes. 

As an Alaskan politician one can only guess that she will have a pretty good grasp of the oil industry ... that will help tremendously with the drilling issue.

Mother of five with a down syndrome child and a solid pro-lifer if he had some unsure voters about him on that issue, this pick should eliminate their apprehensions. 

And she solidifies Alaska for McCain.

Now ...

Like it or not, McCain supporters but this pick takes a lot of wind out of the "no experience" sail the McCain campaign has been flying ... especially with McCain's age and health being a legit issue.

Yeah, she has executive experience ... less than two years as Governor of the least (correct me if I'm wrong) populous state in the Union ... and she took it away from a guy who at the time was the second least popular Governor in the Union.

This also leaves McCain open to attacks that he is pandering to the woman vote and trying to catalyze a "Hillary Effect."

Nobody knows how she is going to handle the national stage.  Alaska is a small isolated community.  Taking down a hugely unpopular governor there is a completely different game than meeting Joe Biden in a one on one debate on national and global issues.  Granted Biden will have to change his approach in the debate as he can't be seen as picking on the girl but he is still a big favorite to convincingly win the debate (and yes, I watched the round table debates).  *But* she is very easy on the eyes and as long as she doesn't do horrible the public will not be able to help themselves from liking her.

She comes with a gift wrapped scandal but I suspect that the GOP already has a plan to deal with it otherwise she wouldn't have been picked.

She is going to have to watch her mouth, too, and answers like this:



> *As for the prospect of her being vice president, Palin told Kudlow that she could not answer the question of whether she wanted the job &#8220;until somebody answers for me what is it exactly that the VP does every day.* I&#8217;m used to being very productive and working real hard in an administration. We want to make sure that that VP slot would be a fruitful type of position, especially for Alaskans and for the things that we&#8217;re trying to accomplish up here.&#8221;



McCain praises VP choice Palin's 'tenacity' - John McCain News - MSNBC.com


----------



## Tech_Esq

Orange_Juice said:


> Biden's Girl Trouble
> 
> Let's traffic in some gender/political stereotypes for a moment: Obviously, Palin is a risky pick for McCain because she is approximately as qualified to serve as commander-in-chief as my Great Aunt Ruby (who has, full disclosure, been dead for several years now.) Indeed, I just finished listening to Linda Wertheimer on NPR grouchily voicing complete befuddlement over how McCain could pick someone so clearly unprepared in light of the senator's advanced age and questionable health. The contrast with Joe Biden is particularly stark. In a debate with Biden over--well, just about anything that doesn't directly involve the state of Alaska--Palin is almost certain to get her clock cleaned.
> 
> But! Biden nonetheless needs to tread carefully and show more self-control and finesse than he is normally known for. Palin may be a varmint-hunting, moose-stew-guzzling NRA lifer, but she is still a woman--and an exceedingly delicate, feminine looking one at that. (A former Miss Wasilla no less!) And as irrational as they may be, the laws of politics forbid any man from behaving in a condescending, bullying, dismissive, mocking, or otherwise disrespectful fashion toward candidates of the fairer sex. Just ask poor Rick Lazio.
> 
> The fact that Palin looks to be a far more fragile flower than Lazio's former opponent makes Biden's job all the tougher. In head-to-head match ups, he will need to dismantle Palin completely, yet avoid triggering all those stupid, gut-level, subconscious, knee-jerk instincts that would lead voters to feel protective of her. This is particularly important in light of the remaining Hillary Issue. God forbid a meaningful chunk of Hillary dead-enders got it into their heads that, not only had Obama disrepected their gal, but now his number-two was dissing another sister.
> 
> Biden's Girl Trouble - The Plank



Oh please! From what I can see she's about twice as qualified to be president as Obama. At least she's been a Governor. He's been running for president damned near the entire time his been in the US Senate (except for 143 days). She been on city councils and in electoral politics since 1992.

And Obama? A community organizer whatever the fuck that's supposed to be. Sounds a lot like leach to me. Then a back bencher in the Illinois Senate for a piece thanks to his boy Bill Ayers who got him started. Whiz bang credentials there. There is a reason they say that people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. Your top of the ticket has no experience.


----------



## Chris

Palin was chosen because she is pro-gun, pro-life, and a woman.

She has ZERO national political and foreign policy experience.

This shows that McCain cares more about getting elected than he does about the future of America.


----------



## glockmail

busara said:


> did she get an abortion? im so confused


 They found out that her 5th kid had Down's and took him to term anyway. So the answer to your question would be no.


----------



## glockmail

Kirk said:


> ......
> She has ZERO national political and foreign policy experience.
> .....



As Veep, she'll get plenty in the next 4 years, before she runs against Hillary in 2012.


----------



## AllieBaba

She didn't get an abortion, Busara. That's just the typical far-lefty psychotic spasms of hatred which occur intermittently, and you'll be seeing more often.

They are the pro-choice people, the ones who love all women and black...and yet you won't hear fouler, viler racism and bigotry coming from anyone else's mouths.

Just watch. It will get worse.


----------



## Jon

Article 15 said:


> Like it or not, McCain supporters but this pick takes a lot of wind out of the "no experience" sail the McCain campaign has been flying



Just as Biden takes a lot of wind out of the "change" sail Obama's been flying.

And Alaska is bigger than the states of North Dakota, Wyoming, and Vermont.


----------



## AllieBaba

Kirk said:


> Palin was chosen because she is pro-gun, pro-life, and a woman.
> 
> She has ZERO national political and foreign policy experience.
> 
> This shows that McCain cares more about getting elected than he does about the future of America.



Yeah, because everyone knows Canada isn't part of the US, and Russia doesn't exist just across the water from Alaska. And we all know ANWAR isn't a national issue...nor the Alaskan pipeline.

Fucking idiot. Do you even know where Alaska is, or anything about it?


----------



## Chris

glockmail said:


> As Veep, she'll get plenty in the next 4 years, before she runs against Hillary in 2012.



McCain is 72 years old, has had 5 different cancers removed from his body, and is on 5 different medications. He won't make it through 4 years.

He may not make it to the election.

This is a terrible pick for America.


----------



## DiamondDave

Kirk said:


> Palin was chosen because she is pro-gun, pro-life, and a woman.
> 
> She has ZERO national political and foreign policy experience.
> 
> This shows that McCain cares more about getting elected than he does about the future of America.



Usual tactic of copy/pasting the same post over and over again in threads, there extreme partisan Kirkster?


----------



## Ravi

Article 15 said:


> Thanks for those debate videos, jsanders.
> 
> Like any pick, Sarah Palin, brings her pros and cons.
> 
> First and foremost, I suspect McCain is hoping Palin will work as a wedge between Obama and the Hillary/woman vote.
> 
> She's also an outsider, with a fresh, _attractive_ face ... and she seems very amicable.  That alone is going to pick up votes.
> 
> As an Alaskan politician one can only guess that she will have a pretty good grasp of the oil industry ... that will help tremendously with the drilling issue.
> 
> Mother of five with a down syndrome child and a solid pro-lifer if he had some unsure voters about him on that issue, this pick should eliminate their apprehensions.
> 
> And she solidifies Alaska for McCain.
> 
> Now ...
> 
> Like it or not, McCain supporters but this pick takes a lot of wind out of the "no experience" sail the McCain campaign has been flying ... especially with McCain's age and health being a legit issue.
> 
> Yeah, she has executive experience ... less than two years as Governor of the least (correct me if I'm wrong) populous state in the Union ... and she took it away from a guy who at the time was the second least popular Governor in the Union.
> 
> This also leaves McCain open to attacks that he is pandering to the woman vote and trying to catalyze a "Hillary Effect."
> 
> Nobody knows how she is going to handle the national stage.  Alaska is a small isolated community.  Taking down a hugely unpopular governor there is a completely different game than meeting Joe Biden in a one on one debate on national and global issues.  Granted Biden will have to change his approach in the debate as he can't be seen as picking on the girl but he is still a big favorite to convincingly win the debate (and yes, I watched the round table debates).  *But* she is very easy on the eyes and as long as she doesn't do horrible the public will not be able to help themselves from liking her.
> 
> She comes with a gift wrapped scandal but I suspect that the GOP already has a plan to deal with it otherwise she wouldn't have been picked.
> 
> She is going to have to watch her mouth, too, and answers like this:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain praises VP choice Palin's 'tenacity' - John McCain News - MSNBC.com



You mean to say McCain is cynically using a woman?


----------



## Chris

She'll know what to do if we have problems with the caraboo....


----------



## Glori.B

Kirk said:


> Palin was chosen because she is pro-gun, pro-life, and a woman.



AND she is a strong leader who operates with integrity and a proven willingness to fight for what's right with fearless common sense.





Kirk said:


> This shows that McCain cares more about getting elected than he does about the future of America.


----------



## DiamondDave

Kirk said:


> McCain is 72 years old, has had 5 different cancers removed from his body, and is on 5 different medications. He won't make it through 4 years.
> 
> He may not make it to the election.
> 
> This is a terrible pick for America.



yet you support a presidential candidate with no more experience than this, to try and run the country immediately?

Gimme an H... gimme a Y... gimme a P-O-C.... gimme an R... gimme an I... gimme a big SY... what does it spell??

HYPOCRISY

VP is a viable position where experience is gained... and it has been used in that way MANY times by BOTH parties


----------



## Jon

Kirk said:


> She'll know what to do if we have problems with the caraboo....



That's funny. Gunny said McCain was like Santa Claus, and now Palin brings the reindeer!

Hear, hear!


----------



## Glori.B

Ravi said:


> You mean to say McCain is cynically using a woman?



sorta like the dems have been cynically using the blacks?


----------



## glockmail

Kirk said:


> McCain is 72 years old, has had 5 different cancers removed from his body, and is on 5 different medications. He won't make it through 4 years.
> 
> He may not make it to the election.
> 
> This is a terrible pick for America.


 His mother is like 94 and could kick your liberal ass.


----------



## Ravi

Glori.B said:


> sorta like the dems have been cynically using the blacks?


How so? By _electing_ Obama? I see what you're saying, and it's possibly true, but it certainly isn't as obvious.


----------



## sealybobo

glockmail said:


> His mother is like 94 and could kick your liberal ass.



Nice, a Cougar.


----------



## busara

glockmail said:


> His mother is like 94 and could kick your liberal ass.



id love to see that proven. can i see the number and results of her fights?


----------



## Article 15

jsanders said:


> Just as Biden takes a lot of wind out of the "change" sail Obama's been flying.



Yes.

I would argue that the Palin pick highlights the contradicting message more than the Biden pick but to each his own.



> And Alaska is bigger than the states of North Dakota, Wyoming, and Vermont.



Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## AllieBaba

A potato chip could kick bobo's ass.


----------



## Glori.B

DiamondDave said:


> yet you support a presidential candidate with no more experience than this, to try and run the country immediately?
> 
> Gimme an H... gimme a Y... gimme a P-O-C.... gimme an R... gimme an I... gimme a big SY... what does it spell??
> 
> HYPOCRISY
> 
> VP is a viable position where experience is gained... and it has been used in that way MANY times by BOTH parties



 

how hilarious to see the dems scramble to explain that she is too inexperienced!

i have been watching video of her all morning and i like her already!


----------



## AllieBaba

Stand by for their spasmodic, vulgar sputterings of hate and further evidence of their need for professional mental health management....


----------



## glockmail

busara said:


> id love to see that proven. can i see the number and results of her fights?


 Lats put her in a small room with the Kirkster and see who walks out.


----------



## Chris

glockmail said:


> His mother is like 94 and could kick your liberal ass.



So what?

McCain is so out of it right now, that his handlers won't let him talk unscripted to the media anymore.

I can hardly wait for the debates.


----------



## Orange_Juice

Glori.B said:


> AND she is a strong leader who operates with integrity and a proven willingness to fight for what's right with fearless common sense.



Yup! And when her sister is angry at her husband, the governor will do all she can to fire him!


----------



## sealybobo

Glori.B said:


> how hilarious to see the dems scramble to explain that she is too inexperienced!
> 
> i have been watching video of her all morning and i like her already!



Of course you do.  See, guys don't care that their candidate is a guy.  We just pick the best guy.  

You have a titty hard on because she's a woman.  You're going to like her even if she says she's a pita picking pepper from pennsylvania and prepare to petition the parliment to party....

and you'd call it genious.  LOL.


----------



## busara

glockmail said:


> Lats put her in a small room with the Kirkster and see who walks out.



a man and a woman in a confined space? sounds like a recipe for a baby


----------



## Jon

Article 15 said:


> I would argue that the Palin pick highlights the contradicting message more than the Biden pick but to each his own.



And the fact that Biden himself said Obama was not ready and that McCain would make the country better makes up for it. Biden has little ammo against this woman in a debate.

B- "You're not experienced."
P- "You also said Obama's not experienced, and supported McCain for President."
P- "Your candidate is preaching change in America, a fresh face in politics. That's what I bring. You've been here for 36 years. You're just 'business as usual.'"


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> Stand by for their spasmodic, vulgar sputterings of hate and further evidence of their need for professional mental health management....


Yeah, I thought Kirk posting that reindeer's rear end would get all the male rethuglicans exicted, too.


----------



## glockmail

Kirk said:


> So what?
> 
> McCain is so out of it right now, that his handlers won't let him talk unscripted to the media anymore.
> 
> I can hardly wait for the debates.


 What debates? I thought Obama wasn't going to debate anymore? 

Oh, wait, that was against Hillary. How's he going to face someone who went to war?


----------



## Tech_Esq

Ravi said:


> You mean to say McCain is cynically using a woman?



OMG!! The use of strategy in picking a VP.....that's just plain shocking!!! Nobody has ever done that BEFORE!! 

ERRR....wait, I mean that's the only way VPs are picked.


----------



## Article 15

Glori.B said:


> how hilarious to see the dems scramble to explain that she is too inexperienced!
> 
> i have been watching video of her all morning and i like her already!



Right now it's funny ... but wait until the honeymoon is over and McCain's experience attacks fall with an empty thud ... by picking Palin McCain just put the perfect counter-point on a tee for the Obama campaign to hit.


----------



## glockmail

Ravi said:


> Yeah, I thought Kirk posting that reindeer's rear end would get all the male rethuglicans exicted, too.


 Gee, looks like you're to only one who thought about that.


----------



## Chris

jsanders said:


> And the fact that Biden himself said Obama was not ready and that McCain would make the country better makes up for it. Biden has little ammo against this woman in a debate.
> 
> B- "You're not experienced."
> P- "You also said Obama's not experienced, and supported McCain for President."
> P- "Your candidate is preaching change in America, a fresh face in politics. That's what I bring. You've been here for 36 years. You're just 'business as usual.'"




Sorry, Obama has way more experience than this woman. He is on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee and has been getting the top secret CIA briefings for years. He also just returned from a successful world tour in which he met and discussed issues with many of the world's leaders.

Really she is a disaster of a pick for the country.


----------



## Glori.B

sealybobo said:


> You have a titty hard on because she's a woman.  You're going to like her even if she says she's a pita picking pepper from pennsylvania and prepare to petition the parliment to party....




 

there's something seriously wrong with you, dude...seek help.


----------



## Jon

Article 15 said:


> Right now it's funny ... but wait until the honeymoon is over and McCain's experience attacks fall with an empty thud ... by picking Palin McCain just put the perfect counter-point on a tee for the Obama campaign to hit.



Exactly, but what ammo does Biden have against Palin in a debate? Inexperience? Ha.


----------



## glockmail

Article 15 said:


> Right now it's funny ... but wait until the honeymoon is over and McCain's experience attacks fall with an empty thud ... by picking Palin McCain just put the perfect counter-point on a tee for the Obama campaign to hit.


 While you're dreaming about your glory days in Tee Ball league consider the fact that the least experienced person out of the four is the Democrat presidential candidate and the second least is the Republican *Vice *Presidential candidate. *And *she has two terms as a major, two years as a governor, both executive positions.


----------



## sealybobo

Glori.B said:


> there's something seriously wrong with you, dude...seek help.



Just like white people were saying they were upset that blacks were voting for obama because he's black, I don't like women voting for GOP because they ran a woman.  

I'm trying to show people how hypocritical they are.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Article 15 said:


> Right now it's funny ... but wait until the honeymoon is over and McCain's experience attacks fall with an empty thud ... by picking Palin McCain just put the perfect counter-point on a tee for the Obama campaign to hit.



Inexperience at the bottom of the ticket is not the same as inexperience at the top of the ticket. (Even as much as Kirk et al. are wishing resurgent cancer and ill-health on McCain. I'm not voting for the guy, but I'll bet he does make it through his first 4 years).


----------



## glockmail

sealybobo said:


> .....
> 
> You have a titty hard on because she's a woman.  You're going to like her even if she says she's a pita picking pepper from pennsylvania and prepare to petition the parliment to party....
> 
> .....


  Yes, I recall Gloria being a staunch Hillary Supporter. Not.


----------



## Article 15

jsanders said:


> And the fact that Biden himself said Obama was not ready and that McCain would make the country better makes up for it. Biden has little ammo against this woman in a debate.
> 
> B- "You're not experienced."
> P- "You also said Obama's not experienced, and supported McCain for President."
> P- "Your candidate is preaching change in America, a fresh face in politics. That's what I bring. You've been here for 36 years. You're just 'business as usual.'"



In a GOP vacuum that is how the debate will go ... 

But I agree at some point a moment like that will come up ... 

Just wait until the debate gets to foreign policy, the GWOT, and national issues ... you _will_ see Biden thunder away and I'm betting Palin will have nothing but meek platitudes or support for current Bush policies.


----------



## Glori.B

sealybobo said:


> I'm trying to show people how hypocritical they are.



  and you're doing a wonderful job of it!  _(in your miiiiind!)_


----------



## DiamondDave

Kirk said:


> Sorry, Obama has way more experience than this woman. He is on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee and has been getting the top secret CIA briefings for years. He also just returned from a successful world tour in which he met and discussed issues with many of the world's leaders.
> 
> Really she is a disaster of a pick for the country.



Name any specific thing Obama has worked on and created with the SFRC...

And he's traveled and talked to people without any agenda, accomplishment to show for it, etc... basically a worldwide photo op...

you just did deeper shitbag


----------



## Glori.B

glockmail said:


> Yes, I recall Gloria being a staunch Hillary Supporter. Not.



i voted for hillary...

cuz i think she was the best candidate, not because she's a woman.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Kirk said:


> Sorry, Obama has way more experience than this woman. He is on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee and has been getting the top secret CIA briefings for years. He also just returned from a successful world tour in which he met and discussed issues with many of the world's leaders.
> 
> Really she is a disaster of a pick for the country.



You are joking right? Obama has zippy national political experience except running for president. He was in office 143 days before he announced. That equals a big fat *0* on the experience meter. The ten days he may have spent around the senate in the last 19 months just make the 0 fatter.

The international stuff is even a bigger joke.


----------



## Jon

Kirk said:


> Sorry, Obama has way more experience than this woman. He is on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee and has been getting the top secret CIA briefings for years. He also just returned from a successful world tour in which he met and discussed issues with many of the world's leaders.
> 
> Really she is a disaster of a pick for the country.



What's funny is that Palin supports a few of Obama's plans, including his energy plan.


----------



## DiamondDave

Article 15 said:


> In a GOP vacuum that is how the debate will go ...
> 
> But I agree at some point a moment like that will come up ...
> 
> Just wait until the debate gets to foreign policy, the GWOT, and national issues ... you _will_ see Biden thunder away and I'm betting Palin will have nothing but meek platitudes or support for current Bush policies.



So like what McCain with do to Obama...

except that Obama is running for #1... where Palin is up for #2


----------



## sealybobo

Glori.B said:


> and you're doing a wonderful job of it!  _(in your miiiiind!)_



You know that there will be more white women voting for Hillary just because she's a woman than there will be blacks voting for Obama just because he's black.


----------



## glockmail

busara said:


> a man and a woman in a confined space? sounds like a recipe for a baby


 I think McCains mom is too old to have a baby.


----------



## DiamondDave

Tech_Esq said:


> You are joking right? Obama has zippy national political experience except running for president. He was in office 143 days before he announced. That equals a big fat *0* on the experience meter. The ten days he may have spent around the senate in the last 19 months just make the 0 fatter.
> 
> The international stuff is even a bigger joke.




But... he's made many votes of "present"... besides the voting record that is the most liberal of any congressman


----------



## glockmail

sealybobo said:


> You know that there will be more white women voting for Hillary just because she's a woman than there will be blacks voting for Obama just because he's black.


I don't recall you having a problem with blacks voting for Obama.


----------



## Glori.B

sealybobo said:


> You know that there will be more white women voting for Hillary just because she's a woman than there will be blacks voting for Obama just because he's black.



yeah, you should call cnn and see if anderson cooper needs any help behind the desk!


----------



## Article 15

glockmail said:


> While you're dreaming about your glory days in Tee Ball league consider the fact that the least experienced person out of the four is the Democrat presidential candidate and the second least is the Republican *Vice *Presidential candidate. *And *she has two terms as a major, two years as a governor, both executive positions.



I _was_ the man at tee ball ...

Palin has zero experience on national and global issues ... something that as a US Senator, Obama has.

Nobody but the kool aid drinkers think Obama has a deep resume but to argue that Palin is more experienced for a national position because she was a mayor and a Governor for less than two years ... tucked away in Alaska is only fooling themselves.


----------



## busara

jsanders said:


> Exactly, but what ammo does Biden have against Palin in a debate? Inexperience? Ha.



her husband works for BP? the misconduct probe? ban on gay marriage? she doesnt know what the VP does? her and her husband eloped? she admits to using marijuana?

a bunch of stupid stuff, just like all politicians use to try and discredit each other.


----------



## glockmail

jsanders said:


> What's funny is that Palin supports a few of Obama's plans, including his energy plan.


 I didn't thing snow cats had tires to inflate.


----------



## AllieBaba

sealybobo said:


> You know that there will be more white women voting for Hillary just because she's a woman than there will be blacks voting for Obama just because he's black.



So what you're saying is women are more stupid than blacks.

There's a nice non-bigoted, non-racial statement.


----------



## glockmail

busara said:


> ..... her and her husband eloped? she admits to using marijuana?
> 
> .......


 Cool, and its lasted through 5 kids and 20 years so far.


----------



## Jon

busara said:


> her husband works for BP?



Listen to the debates I posted in this topic. She cares about the people, not BP.



busara said:


> ban on gay marriage?



She also supports laws that give gays certain rights. I don't agree with banning gay marriage because I think marriage has been made a joke of, but that doesn't mean I don't respect her decision to keep marriage between a man and a woman, either. She has gay friends, she admitted to that. She just doesn't think they should be married.



> she doesnt know what the VP does?



She's a proactive person. She wants to make sure the VP has an active role in the government. She doesn't want to sit around twiddling her thumbs.



> her and her husband eloped?



...



> she admits to using marijuana?



So did Obama.


----------



## Article 15

Tech_Esq said:


> Inexperience at the bottom of the ticket is not the same as inexperience at the top of the ticket. (Even as much as Kirk et al. are wishing resurgent cancer and ill-health on McCain. I'm not voting for the guy, but I'll bet he does make it through his first 4 years).



I completely agree with your point but the spin machine will still make an issue of it.


----------



## busara

glockmail said:


> I think McCains mom is too old to have a baby.



maybe, but stranger things have happened


----------



## Tech_Esq

Article 15 said:


> In a GOP vacuum that is how the debate will go ...
> 
> But I agree at some point a moment like that will come up ...
> 
> Just wait until the debate gets to foreign policy, the GWOT, and national issues ... you _will_ see Biden thunder away and I'm betting Palin will have nothing but meek platitudes or support for current Bush policies.



Based on her record, I would expect her to be very prepared for questions on foreign relations because that is her weakness (in some respects) remember that governors these days, especially coastal governors with resources to sell overseas do a good bit of traveling and meeting foreign leaders to open markets for their states products. I wouldn't be surprised to find out that she has met quite a few foreign leaders.

She's not going to have the depth and breadth of experience that someone who has been in the SFRC for 36 years has, but he's never been in the executive branch either.


----------



## Article 15

DiamondDave said:


> So like what McCain with do to Obama...
> 
> except that Obama is running for #1... where Palin is up for #2



Heh ... riiiiiiiiiiiiight ... you keep on dreaming ... if last night is any kind of indication Obama is coming out swinging in the debates.


----------



## glockmail

Article 15 said:


> I _was_ the man at tee ball ...
> 
> Palin has zero experience on national and global issues ... something that as a US Senator, Obama has.
> 
> Nobody but the kool aid drinkers think Obama has a deep resume but to argue that Palin is more experienced for a national position because she was a mayor and a Governor for less than two years ... tucked away in Alaska is only fooling themselves.



I'm glad that you've got some great memories. I never played that way myself but that in-the-woods home run I hit when I was a Cub Scout will always be with me.

Obama has done what, exactly, to get that foreign policy experience in the few months of his Senate tenure while not running for President?


----------



## glockmail

busara said:


> maybe, but stranger things have happened


 Go Kirkster!


----------



## busara

jsanders said:


> Listen to the debates I posted in this topic. She cares about the people, not BP.
> 
> She also supports laws that give gays certain rights. I don't agree with banning gay marriage because I think marriage has been made a joke of, but that doesn't mean I don't respect her decision to keep marriage between a man and a woman, either. She has gay friends, she admitted to that. She just doesn't think they should be married.
> 
> She's a proactive person. She wants to make sure the VP has an active role in the government. She doesn't want to sit around twiddling her thumbs.
> 
> So did Obama.



like i said, theyre all stupid things, like most of what is brought up in political campaigns. but theyre all things that can be brought up to scare others


----------



## DiamondDave

Article 15 said:


> Heh ... riiiiiiiiiiiiight ... you keep on dreaming ... if last night is any kind of indication Obama is coming out swinging in the debates.



You could come out swinging against the MMA champion... but if you have no experience, no training, and nothing behind it.... you're going down quick too...

You were the one who stated that Biden's experience would dwarf Palin's platitudes... goes to reason that it would be the same thing in McCain .vs Obama then, wouldn't it??

You don't get it both ways.... even though partisan thought within you wants it to be


----------



## Jon

busara said:


> like i said, theyre all stupid things, like most of what is brought up in political campaigns. but theyre all things that can be brought up to scare others



They're all going to backfire. Biden learned from his debates against Clinton that you don't attack women personally. It doesn't bode well for your popularity.


----------



## Orange_Juice

jsanders said:


> They're all going to backfire. Biden learned from his debates against Clinton that you don't attack women personally. It doesn't bode well for your popularity.



I wonder how attacking State Troopers is going to fly!


----------



## DiamondDave

Orange_Juice said:


> I continue repeating trolling statements. Look at me!!



fixed


----------



## Article 15

glockmail said:


> I'm glad that you've got some great memories. I never played that way myself but that in-the-woods home run I hit when I was a Cub Scout will always be with me.
> 
> Obama has done what, exactly, to get that foreign policy experience in the few months of his Senate tenure while not running for President?



The fact is that he's on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, has just finished a multi-nation tour, and has been in the spotlight for a national campaign for a year and a half  ... when something happens either nationally or globally Obama is one of the first opinions sought.   

Admittedly, he's doing a lot of learning as he goes but he's been _is_ getting experience through this campaign.


----------



## Mr. President

Orange_Juice said:


> I wonder how attacking State Troopers is going to fly!



I thought liberals said F the police hey we might get the black vote after all


----------



## Tech_Esq

Palin wants to drill in ANWR and will kill all the Caribou so their lobby won't stand in the way. Even if she has to shoot them all herself..... seen here getting a start on the new policy.


----------



## DiamondDave

Article 15 said:


> The fact is that he's on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, has just finished a multi-nation tour, and has been in the spotlight for a national campaign for a year and a half  ... when something happens either nationally or globally Obama is one of the first opinions sought.
> 
> Admittedly, he's doing a lot of learning as he goes but he's been _is_ getting experience through this campaign.



Again

Name any specific thing Obama has worked on and created with the SFRC...

And he's traveled and talked to people without any agenda, accomplishment to show for it, etc... basically a worldwide photo op... and he's vying for a job with speeches, more photo ops, and more speeches


----------



## glockmail

Article 15 said:


> The fact is that he's on the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, has just finished a multi-nation tour, and has been in the spotlight for a national campaign for a year and a half  ... when something happens either nationally or globally Obama is one of the first opinions sought.
> 
> Admittedly, he's doing a lot of learning as he goes but he's been _is_ getting experience through this campaign.


  Just how many of these Senate Foreign Relations Committee meetings has he actually been to? Its no surprise that the media would ask the Democrat Prez Nom his opinions about issues.

Again, I would argue that on the job training may be appropriate for a Veep, but not the #1.


----------



## Chris

DiamondDave said:


> Again
> 
> Name any specific thing Obama has worked on and created with the SFRC...
> 
> And he's traveled and talked to people without any agenda, accomplishment to show for it, etc... basically a worldwide photo op... and he's vying for a job with speeches, more photo ops, and more speeches



Oh for God's sake, do some reading!


----------



## busara

Mr. President said:


> I thought liberals said F the police hey we might get the black vote after all



really? can i see the source for this?


----------



## Chris

Tech_Esq said:


> Palin wants to drill in ANWR and will kill all the Caribou so their lobby won't stand in the way. Even if she has to shoot them all herself..... seen here getting a start on the new policy.



I hear those caraboo make good eating....


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

Tech_Esq said:


> Based on her record, I would expect her to be very prepared for questions on foreign relations because that is her weakness (in some respects) remember that governors these days, especially coastal governors with resources to sell overseas do a good bit of traveling and meeting foreign leaders to open markets for their states products. I wouldn't be surprised to find out that she has met quite a few foreign leaders.
> 
> She's not going to have the depth and breadth of experience that someone who has been in the SFRC for 36 years has, but he's never been in the executive branch either.


great point wow


----------



## Article 15

DiamondDave said:


> You could come out swinging against the MMA champion... but if you have no experience, no training, and nothing behind it.... you're going down quick too...
> 
> You were the one who stated that Biden's experience would dwarf Palin's platitudes... goes to reason that it would be the same thing in McCain .vs Obama then, wouldn't it??
> 
> You don't get it both ways.... even though partisan thought within you wants it to be



Oh, please ... 

No, it wouldn't.

I've seen all 4 in a debate.  Biden, McCain, and Obama in multiple ... 

I stated that when it comes to foreign policy and national issues Biden would thunder away and Palin will bring platitudes and Bush policy.

To think that because I think Biden-Palin would go that way I would _have to_ assume McCain-Obama would be the same is ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. President

busara said:


> really? can i see the source for this?



Pick your favorite rap station listen to a rap song then listen to the vote Obama that comes after


----------



## busara

Mr. President said:


> Pick your favorite rap station listen to a rap song then listen to the vote Obama that comes after



so, a rapper who supports obama and may occasionally say something bad about the police shows that all liberals hate police for the sheer purpose of getting the black vote? i see a flaw in your logic.

and your av is incorrect, btw


----------



## DiamondDave

Kirk said:


> Oh for God's sake, do some reading!



c'mon troll

name 1 thing


----------



## Article 15

glockmail said:


> Just how many of these Senate Foreign Relations Committee meetings has he actually been to?



I'm not sure ... are you?  I tried to research it but couldn't find any concrete numbers.



> Its no surprise that the media would ask the Democrat Prez Nom his opinions about issues.



So he better do his homework and be prepared, eh?



> Again, I would argue that on the job training may be appropriate for a Veep, but not the #1.



While I agree that it is a fair concern for you to have I don't think it means that Obama would be a failure.


----------



## DiamondDave

Article 15 said:


> Oh, please ...
> 
> No, it wouldn't.
> 
> I've seen all 4 in a debate.  Biden, McCain, and Obama in multiple ...
> 
> I stated that when it comes to foreign policy and national issues Biden would thunder away and Palin will bring platitudes and Bush policy.
> 
> To think that because I think Biden-Palin would go that way I would _have to_ assume McCain-Obama would be the same is ridiculous.



So with a liberal platitudes are ok and win out over experience.... but also experience wins out over platitudes, as long as it is a liberal with the experience

gotcha..

 

Obama is a great teleprompter reader and repeater of slogans... but a very poor debater


----------



## Article 15

DiamondDave said:


> Again
> 
> Name any specific thing Obama has worked on and created with the SFRC...
> 
> And he's traveled and talked to people without any agenda, accomplishment to show for it, etc... basically a worldwide photo op... and he's vying for a job with speeches, more photo ops, and more speeches



Foreign Policy | U.S. Senator Barack Obama


----------



## Mr. President

busara said:


> so, a rapper who supports obama and may occasionally say something bad about the police shows that all liberals hate police for the sheer purpose of getting the black vote? i see a flaw in your logic.
> 
> and your av is incorrect, btw



You sarcasm detector should have went off it was over your head and for that you are forgiven.  How may I ask is my av wrong?


----------



## Article 15

DiamondDave said:


> So with a liberal platitudes are ok and win out over experience.... but also experience wins out over platitudes, as long as it is a liberal with the experience
> 
> gotcha..
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a great teleprompter reader and repeater of slogans... but a very poor debater



Perhaps you are overestimating McCain's debate skillz ...


----------



## Inferno

Hillary supporters will not buy into this selection it will hurt more than help.


----------



## Tech_Esq

glockmail said:


> Just how many of these Senate Foreign Relations Committee meetings has he actually been to? Its no surprise that the media would ask the Democrat Prez Nom his opinions about issues.
> 
> Again, I would argue that on the job training may be appropriate for a Veep, but not the #1.





> Obama, by his own admission, offers the excuse that he has been too busy running for president to do anything substantive, such as direct his staff to organize a single hearing. "Well, first of all," Obama was forced to confess in the Democratic debate in Ohio on February 26, "I became chairman of this committee at the beginning of this campaign, at the beginning of 2007. So it is true that we haven't had oversight hearings on Afghanistan." To date, his subcommittee has held no policy hearings at all -- none. At the same time that Obama claimed he was too busy campaigning to do anything substantive, racking up one of the worst attendance records in the Senate.....



There is your answer. Mr. SFRC as been too busy to do jack shit in the Foreign Relations committee by his own words. *So take it off his resume!!*


----------



## DiamondDave

Article 15 said:


> Perhaps you are overestimating McCain's debate skillz ...



Just as I fully believe you are overestimating those of Obama... whether he speaks in a great manner or not... and spouts off slogans the liberals cream their jeans over or not...


----------



## Tech_Esq

Inferno said:


> Hillary supporters will not buy into this selection it will hurt more than help.



Some will buy it and every little bit will help him.


----------



## Orange_Juice

More on Trooper-Gate:

Palin Ethics Investigation - The Caucus Blog - NYTimes.com



> Mr. Monegan said members of Mrs. Palins administration, as well Mrs. Palins husband, Todd, and the governor herself talk to him about Mr. Wooten.
> 
> Mr. Monegan told the Anchorage Daily News that Mr. Palin showed him some of the findings of a private investigator the family had hired and accused him of variety of misdeeds, including drunk driving and child abuse.
> 
> Mr. Palin told the newspaper he feared for his wifes safety and said that Mr. Wooten had made threats against her and her family.




Threats? Why wasn't he arrested then? This is such Jerry Springerish stuff! 

We want these things in the White House? Isn't that why we Democrats rejected Hillary, so that Bill wouldn't be hanging around the WH?


----------



## DiamondDave

Article 15 said:


> Foreign Policy | U.S. Senator Barack Obama



from any source besides his self promoting?


----------



## DiamondDave

Orange_Juice said:


> More on Trooper-Gate:
> 
> Palin Ethics Investigation - The Caucus Blog - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threats? Why wasn't he arrested then? This is such Jerry Springerish stuff!
> 
> We want these things in the White House? Isn't that why we Democrats rejected Hillary, so that Bill wouldn't be hanging around the WH?



blog..


next


----------



## Article 15

DiamondDave said:


> Just as I fully believe you are overestimating those of Obama... whether he speaks in a great manner or not... and spouts off slogans the liberals cream their jeans over or not...



There's only one way to find out who's right then ... wait til November ...


----------



## Ravi

If nothing else, McCain's pick sure stirred up a lot more notice than Biden.


----------



## Article 15

DiamondDave said:


> from any source besides his self promoting?



lol ... was something in there not true?

I bet you didn't even read it ...


----------



## stivex

Excellent pick for veep! This will even have an effect on the "party of old, white, men" persona. She has a kid going to Iraq. She has a kid with down syndrome. She supports drilling in Anwar. She has signed a deal to pipe natural gas to the mainland US through Canada. She is a woman. She fought ear mark money from Ted Stevens. She has more executive experience than Obama. She is going to be hard to fight against. Hillary has got to be furious. Especially with the "break the glass that Hillary cracked" comment.


----------



## CA95380

Come on!  Be honest.  If McCain had chosen a *trained monkey *for his VP you McCain supporter's would have said "Good Choice"!!  Right?

Today is McCain's birthday ..... born August 29, 1936!  His health is not the best ..... you would actually think he would put the country first ... and consider if something happened to him .... this "Lady" will be our President.  Her experience has been as a mayor of a city of 8,000 people, and the governor of a state for 2 years?  Even her undergraduate degree in journalism?  Talk about not having experience?  Get real! 

He could have picked any of the other's that were suggested.  He has simply lost it!  Bottom line.


----------



## stivex

stivex said:


> She has more executive experience than Obama.



Technically, she has more *Executive* experience than Obama, Biden, or McCain.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Ravi said:


> If nothing else, McCain's pick sure stirred up a lot more notice than Biden.



There was a speech last night? Oh, by whom? Have you heard John McCain picked Sarah Palin to be his VP?

LOL

Yeah ....kinda drowned something out huh?


----------



## busara

Mr. President said:


> You sarcasm detector should have went off it was over your head and for that you are forgiven.  How may I ask is my av wrong?



so you admit to not being able to prove your statement? silly me, i thought you would try and show that what you said wasnt idiotic and wrong.

and the av is incorrect because slavery and communism still exist, as does fascism to a lesser extent, and there are still people who hold to nazism's beliefs. so they arent all ended. but that is a different discussion than the one in this thread


----------



## CA95380

stivex said:


> Technically, she has more *Executive* experience than Obama, Biden, or McCain.



Would you like to expand on this or just blow  smoke, and


----------



## Tech_Esq

CA95380 said:


> Come on!  Be honest.  If McCain had chosen a *trained monkey *for his VP you McCain supporter's would have said "Good Choice"!!  Right?
> 
> Today is McCain's birthday ..... born August 29, 1936!  His health is not the best ..... you would actually think he would put the country first ... and consider if something happened to him .... this "Lady" will be our President.  Her experience has been as a mayor of a city of 8,000 people, and the governor of a state for 2 years?  Even her undergraduate degree in journalism?  Talk about not having experience?  Get real!
> 
> He could have picked any of the other's that were suggested.  He has simply lost it!  Bottom line.



Republican voting for Obama and you say McCain has lost it? Now that's rich!


----------



## Mr. President

busara said:


> so you admit to not being able to prove your statement? silly me, i thought you would try and show that what you said wasnt idiotic and wrong.
> 
> and the av is incorrect because slavery and communism still exist, as does fascism to a lesser extent, and there are still people who hold to nazism's beliefs. so they arent all ended. but that is a different discussion than the one in this thread



Man you are reaching there is a difference between me being sarcastic and stating a valid point.  Every time i have stated an opinion that was not sarcastic i have been able to back it with facts.  Your need to pick through my words and find grounds to attack me because of your need to feel important.


You say war didnt end slavery well are there slaves in America? No? why because of war.  Do we really have to go through this step by step?  Or can you walk to the short bus by yourself from now on?


----------



## busara

Mr. President said:


> Man you are reaching there is a difference between me being sarcastic and stating a valid point.  Every time i have stated an opinion that was not sarcastic i have been able to back it with facts.  Your need to pick through my words and find grounds to attack me because of your need to feel important.
> 
> 
> You say war didnt end slavery well are there slaves in America? No? why because of war.  Do we really have to go through this step by step?  Or can you walk to the short bus by yourself from now on?



did i say there were slaves in america? (well, there does seem to be http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22083762/) or does that sign really mean 'ended most slavery in america, communism in russia, fascism in italy and germany, and nazism in germany? to say they are ended everywhere is a lie. and that is what your sign states.

and claiming you didnt really mean it is a great way to back off of a claim


----------



## CA95380

Tech_Esq said:


> Republican voting for Obama and you say McCain has lost it? Now that's rich!



Ain't it great to live in America where we can vote for the man or woman that will actually try to make things better?  

It's not we Republicans that are voting for a Democrat that is the problem  ... it is you "*head up your ass Republicans*" that are nuts!


----------



## Mr. President

First of all there was no claim sarcasm is just that sarcasm.  Secondly my sign doesn't say it ended it everywhere in the world that my friend was something you implied.


----------



## busara

Mr. President said:


> First of all there was no claim sarcasm is just that sarcasm.  Secondly my sign doesn't say it ended it everywhere in the world that my friend was something you implied.



your first statement: what does that mean?


"except for ending"

what does "ending" mean to you? apparently not the actual definition of the word.

complete: having come or been brought to a conclusion
wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn


----------



## stivex

CA95380 said:


> Would you like to expand on this or just blow  smoke, and



Sure. It is pretty easy to find that she was a two term mayor and is a governor. Anyway, here is some info:



> *Pre-gubernatorial political experience*
> 
> Palin served two terms on the Wasilla City Council from 1992 to 1996. In 1996, she challenged and defeated the incumbent mayor, criticizing wasteful spending and high taxes.[6] The ex-mayor and sheriff tried to organize a recall campaign, but failed.[6] Palin followed through on her campaign promises to reduce her own salary, and to reduce property taxes by 60%.[6] She ran for reelection against the former mayor in 1999, winning by an even larger margin.[6][10] Palin was also elected president of the Alaska Conference of Mayors.[11]
> 
> In 2002, Palin made an unsuccessful bid for Lieutenant Governor, coming in second to Loren Leman in a four-way race. After Frank Murkowski resigned from his long-held U.S. Senate seat in mid-term to become governor, Palin interviewed to be his possible successor. Instead, Murkowski appointed his daughter, then-Alaska State Representative Lisa Murkowski.[6]
> 
> Governor Murkowski appointed Palin Ethics Commissioner of the Alaska Oil and Gas Conservation Commission,[12] where she served from 2003 to 2004 until resigning in protest over what she called the "lack of ethics" of fellow Alaskan Republican leaders, who ignored her whistleblowing complaints of legal violations and conflicts of interest.[13][6] After she resigned, she exposed the state Republican Party's chairman, Randy Ruedrich, one of her fellow Oil & Gas commissioners, who was accused of doing work for the party on public time, and supplying a lobbyist with a sensitive e-mail.[14] Palin filed formal complaints against both Ruedrich and former Alaska Attorney General Gregg Renkes, who both resigned; Ruedrich paid a record $12,000 fine.[6]
> 
> *Governorship*
> 
> In 2006, Palin, running on a clean-government campaign, executed an upset victory over then-Gov. Murkowski in the Republican gubernatorial primary.[6] Despite the lack of support from party leaders and being outspent by her Democratic opponent, she went on to win the general election in November 2006, defeating former Governor Tony Knowles.[6] Palin said in 2006 that education, public safety, and transportation would be three cornerstones of her administration.[15]
> 
> When elected, Palin became the first woman to be Alaska's governor, and the youngest governor in Alaskan history at 42 years of age upon taking office. Palin was also the first Alaskan governor born after Alaska achieved U.S. statehood and the first not to be inaugurated in Juneau, instead choosing to hold her inauguration ceremony in Fairbanks. She took office on December 4, 2006.
> 
> Highlights of Governor Palin's tenure include a successful push for an ethics bill, and also shelving pork-barrel projects supported by fellow Republicans. After federal funding for the Gravina Island Bridge project that had become a nationwide symbol of wasteful earmark spending was lost, Palin decided against filling the over $200 million gap with state money.[16][17] "Alaska needs to be self-sufficient, she says, instead of relying heavily on 'federal dollars,' as the state does today."[18]
> 
> She has challenged the state's Republican leaders, helping to launch a campaign by Lieutenant Governor Sean Parnell to unseat U.S. Congressman Don Young[19] and publicly challenging Senator Ted Stevens to come clean about the federal investigation into his financial dealings.[16]
> 
> In 2007, Palin had an approval rating often above 90%.[18] A poll published by Hays Research on July 28, 2008 showed Palin's approval rating at 80%.[20]



Sarah Palin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CA95380

stivex said:


> Sure. It is pretty easy to find that she was a two term mayor and is a governor. Anyway, here is some info:
> Sarah Palin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Oh wow!  I am impressed.  With all of the choices he had to chose from and he still picked her?  Now .... that is what you call "RICH"!


----------



## CA95380

Tech_Esq said:


> Republican voting for Obama and you say McCain has lost it? Now that's rich!


 

Yep!  And I am not afraid to admit that the Republicans are way over due to be replaced, with someone that is going to make a difference.   What is YOUR excuse?


----------



## Mr. President

busara said:


> your first statement: what does that mean?
> 
> 
> "except for ending"
> 
> what does "ending" mean to you? apparently not the actual definition of the word.
> 
> complete: having come or been brought to a conclusion
> wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn



Youre like a dog chasing its tail and wont stop until it deep throats itself.  You have NO valid point, you're not even being sarcastic you're just an idiot who thinks that he's right and hopes maybe someone else will too.


----------



## busara

Mr. President said:


> Youre like a dog chasing its tail and wont stop until it deep throats itself.  You have NO valid point, you're not even being sarcastic you're just an idiot who thinks that he's right and hopes maybe someone else will too.



so instead of showing how you are correct, you turn to insults. that really proves your point.

im sorry you cant handle this criticism


----------



## SolarEnergy1

JoBama is going down


----------



## sealybobo

Mr. President said:


> Youre like a dog chasing its tail and wont stop until it deep throats itself.  You have NO valid point, you're not even being sarcastic you're just an idiot who thinks that he's right and hopes maybe someone else will too.



She is right.  Hey, I just heard that McCain is furious about who they picked to run as his VP.  Oh you think he makes that decision?  Hardly.  Other people are controlling McCain.

They made a big mistake picking a rookie, female or not.  

Anways, McCain wanted Kay Bailey Hutchison or Tom Ridge.  McCain has never heard this woman stump.  Bill Kristol of Fox News is walking around with a perma wedgy shit eating grin trying to pretend like this is good news.   great pick


----------



## dilloduck

sealybobo said:


> She is right.  Hey, I just heard that McCain is furious about who they picked to run as his VP.  Oh you think he makes that decision?  Hardly.  Other people are controlling McCain.
> 
> They made a big mistake picking a rookie, female or not.
> 
> Anways, McCain wanted Kay Bailey Hutchison or Tom Ridge.  McCain has never heard this woman stump.  Bill Kristol of Fox News is walking around with a perma wedgy shit eating grin trying to pretend like this is good news.   great pick



good--Bill Kristol is a dick and post a link for us where McCain is pissed about Palin.


----------



## Mr. President

sealybobo said:


> She is right.  Hey, I just heard that McCain is furious about who they picked to run as his VP.  Oh you think he makes that decision?  Hardly.  Other people are controlling McCain.
> 
> They made a big mistake picking a rookie, female or not.
> 
> Anways, McCain wanted Kay Bailey Hutchison or Tom Ridge.  McCain has never heard this woman stump.  Bill Kristol of Fox News is walking around with a perma wedgy shit eating grin trying to pretend like this is good news.   great pick



The mere fact that you are siding with her should let her know that she is wrong


----------



## sealybobo

Mr. President said:


> The mere fact that you are siding with her should let her know that she is wrong



Your first reaction was probably that this was a smart move but the more you learn, the more you know they fucked up and Obama is the next President of the USA.


----------



## AllieBaba

sealybobo said:


> She is right.  Hey, I just heard that McCain is furious about who they picked to run as his VP.  Oh you think he makes that decision?  Hardly.  Other people are controlling McCain.
> 
> They made a big mistake picking a rookie, female or not.
> 
> Anways, McCain wanted Kay Bailey Hutchison or Tom Ridge.  McCain has never heard this woman stump.  Bill Kristol of Fox News is walking around with a perma wedgy shit eating grin trying to pretend like this is good news.   great pick



"A rookie".
Given your mindless devotion to Obama, who next to this woman looks like a squalling political infant, that's pretty funny.


----------



## Orange_Juice

> The volatile issue of teaching creation science in public schools popped up in the Alaska governor's race this week when Republican Sarah Palin said she thinks creationism should be taught alongside evolution in the state's public classrooms.



Oh great! She wants to teach religion in a science class! As if schools don't have enough things to do, now they have to be churches? 

adn.com | elections : 'Creation science' enters the race

This women is a great pick for McCain! Thank God! She is going to ruin him!


----------



## sealybobo

AllieBaba said:


> "A rookie".
> Given your mindless devotion to Obama, who next to this woman looks like a squalling political infant, that's pretty funny.



Obama has been right about everything for 8 plus years.  And, he has more experience than this woman, who is one heart attack away from being the leader of the free world.

Your party just fucked up big time.  LOL.


----------



## Ravi

Orange_Juice said:


> Oh great! She wants to teach religion in a science class! As if schools don't have enough things to do, now they have to be churches?
> 
> adn.com | elections : 'Creation science' enters the race
> 
> This women is a great pick for McCain! Thank God! She is going to ruin him!


Damn, I'm beginning to think this is a plot to make me vote for Obama.


----------



## Orange_Juice

Ravi said:


> Damn, I'm beginning to think this is a plot to make me vote for Obama.



What the hell was McCain thinking???


----------



## AllieBaba

Creation science is every bit as plausible as the theory of evolution, dear. YOu teach one, you teach them both and make it fair. They are just theories, after all.


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> Creation science is every bit as plausible as the theory of evolution, dear. YOu teach one, you teach them both and make it fair. They are just theories, after all.


I can't wait till they start teaching American Indian creation science.


----------



## Orange_Juice

AllieBaba said:


> Creation science is every bit as plausible as the theory of evolution, dear. YOu teach one, you teach them both and make it fair. They are just theories, after all.



Wow, just wow. Some I can make up a theory too and demand that it be taught? You far right wingers are scary!


----------



## AllieBaba

They already do teach Indian creation theories in Indian charter schools, and as the "cultural" aspect of Indian head start classes.


----------



## AllieBaba

Orange_Juice said:


> Wow, just wow. Some I can make up a theory too and demand that it be taught? You far right wingers are scary!



That's what you did with evolution.....


----------



## Orange_Juice

AllieBaba said:


> That's what you did with evolution.....



Hey man, that's cool you don't believe in science and all and want you religion forced on kids, but the vice President shouldn't be into those things. She does not represent the majority of Americans at all. She is a far right wing, corrupt wacko


----------



## DiamondDave

Orange_Juice said:


> Hey man, that's cool you don't believe in science and all and want you religion forced on kids, but the vice President shouldn't be into those things. She does not represent the majority of Americans at all. She is a far right wing, corrupt wacko




This coming from one of the 3 top left-wing partisan nut-jobs on this site...


LMAO

The light coming from the center ground takes about 3 billion years to reach your point of the extreme far left


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> They already do teach Indian creation theories in Indian charter schools, and as the "cultural" aspect of Indian head start classes.


Cool, how about voodoo and Islam? I think it's great. Paganism and Satanism as well. And let's not forget poor Santa.

I think it's awesome that liberal teachers with an agenda will be able to teach creationism. Without smirking, even.


----------



## AllieBaba

No, I believe in science and have stated that repeatedly. Particularly mathematics, which is at the root of all science, and I believe the proof that God exists.

I do not believe in forcing children to accept theories as proven fact, however....I want them presented as theories, and if you are to present theories regarding the creation of the universe, I see it as "forcing" them into atheism if you present only one theory and no conflicting theories, when conflicting theories exist.


----------



## Orange_Juice

DiamondDave said:


> This coming from one of the 3 top left-wing partisan nut-jobs on this site...
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> The light coming from the center ground takes about 3 billion years to reach your point of the extreme far left



Man, you are so sad. Attack me all you want, but Evolution is mainstream, your Creationism is religious extremism you guys want to indoctrinate our kids with. Teach it in your Churches if you want, but not in American schools.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ravi said:


> Cool, how about voodoo and Islam? I think it's great. Paganism and Satanism as well. And let's not forget poor Santa.
> 
> I think it's awesome that liberal teachers with an agenda will be able to teach creationism. Without smirking, even.



They smirk now when they lie and present the theory of evolution as proof that God doesn't exist to Christian children in the classroom.

Yes, it would be much simpler to just get rid of the teaching of evolution altogether, I concurr. There isn't enough time to teach all the unproven theories about the creation of the universe. Allow the parents to teach the children their own personal theories...and let the teachers actually teach real subjects for a change. Mathematics, for example.


----------



## DiamondDave

Orange_Juice said:


> Man, you are so sad. Attack me all you want, but Evolution is mainstream, your Creationism is religious extremism you guys want to indoctrinate our kids with. Teach it in your Churches if you want, but not in American schools.



Funny.... I did not attack teaching evolution, nor did I support teaching or not teaching creation science..

I simply pointed out that you, being one of the most radical partisan whack-job hacks posting here, dared call someone else an far whatever wing whacko


----------



## Orange_Juice

AllieBaba said:


> No, I believe in science and have stated that repeatedly. Particularly mathematics, which is at the root of all science, and I believe the proof that God exists.
> 
> I do not believe in forcing children to accept theories as proven fact, however....I want them presented as theories, and if you are to present theories regarding the creation of the universe, I see it as "forcing" them into atheism if you present only one theory and no conflicting theories, when conflicting theories exist.



Sorry, there is no scientific basis for creationism. Leave it out of science class. Maybe "teach" it in some elective that kids can choose to go to and make fun of.  

Don't the Taliban believe in creationism?


----------



## AllieBaba

Orange_Juice said:


> Man, you are so sad. Attack me all you want, but Evolution is mainstream, your Creationism is religious extremism you guys want to indoctrinate our kids with. Teach it in your Churches if you want, but not in American schools.



Evolution has become mainstream because commie pigs such as yourself have forced it upon our children. Teach it in your own weird churches and homes if you want, but not in American schools.


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> They smirk now when they lie and present the theory of evolution as proof that God doesn't exist to Christian children in the classroom.
> 
> Yes, it would be much simpler to just get rid of the teaching of evolution altogether, I concurr. There isn't enough time to teach all the unproven theories about the creation of the universe.


I'm willing to bet that there is not one teacher that says evolution proves that God doesn't exist. Rushbo is the only one that ever makes that claim.

But I agree, let's do away with teaching evolution, after all we wouldn't want any of them to grow up and find out that viruses evolve constantly. How horrid, they might work against God to save so poor soul's life.


----------



## Orange_Juice

DiamondDave said:


> Funny.... I did not attack teaching evolution, nor did I support teaching or not teaching creation science..
> 
> I simply pointed out that you, being one of the most radical partisan whack-job hacks posting here, dared call someone else an far whatever wing whacko



Maybe Gunny will send you a personal; message about attacking posters? Hmmm, doubt it. 

How about you just stick to the topic? You idiot


----------



## Orange_Juice

AllieBaba said:


> Evolution has become mainstream because commie pigs such as yourself have forced it upon our children. Teach it in your own weird churches and homes if you want, but not in American schools.



HA HA!! I wish this stinking **** of a VP choice by McCain would come out and say that! No wonder you guys love this corrupt, far right wing whore, she represents you well!


----------



## AllieBaba

Orange_Juice said:


> Sorry, there is no scientific basis for creationism. Leave it out of science class. Maybe "teach" it in some elective that kids can choose to go to and make fun of.
> 
> Don't the Taliban believe in creationism?



And there's no scientific basis for evolution as it pertains to the creation of the world or the animals on it. It's a theory and as such, should be taught as one of many such unprovable theories, or not taught at all.

I don't know what the Muslim version of the creation of the world is. I imagine it is similar to the Christian and Jewish versions.


----------



## AllieBaba

Orange_Juice said:


> HA HA!! I wish this stinking **** of a VP choice by McCain would come out and say that! No wonder you guys love this corrupt, far right wing whore, she represents you well!



Hey guys, what did I say about the writhing on the floor, the foul, vile and bigoted comments, the hopeless ravings of the lunatic left?


----------



## Orange_Juice

AllieBaba said:


> And there's no scientific basis for evolution as it pertains to the creation of the world or the animals on it. It's a theory and as such, should be taught as one of many such unprovable theories, or not taught at all.
> 
> I don't know what the Muslim version of the creation of the world is. I imagine it is similar to the Christian and Jewish versions.



Yes there is scientific evidence to support evolution you twit! No it did not create the world, no one is arguing that!


----------



## Red Dawn

AllieBaba said:


> Creation science is every bit as plausible as the theory of evolution, dear. YOu teach one, you teach them both and make it fair. They are just theories, after all.




This is awesome. 

Can you please round up all your rightwing friends and email the RNC and the McCain campaign demanding that they promote Creationism in science classes, and that they express doubts about Evolution.   

I think you're right.  Your party should be promoting that, and McCain especially.


----------



## DiamondDave

Orange_Juice said:


> Maybe Gunny will send you a personal; message about attacking posters? Hmmm, doubt it.
> 
> How about you just stick to the topic? You idiot



Funny... I have continually posted on this topic IN TOPIC... but will point out a troll when I see it

Idiot....

____

Ravi... i don't think teaching that organisms evolve is really the issue... I think that the theory of macro-evolution and big-bang theory is still constantly in question and has many loop holes.. and that teaching kids that none of these teachings should be allowed to deter them from their beliefs in religion... I would personally be satisfied with that over trying to 'teach' any sort of creationism science... I mean, I remember being in High School in the early 80's and having a teacher pretty much scold students who said they had beliefs and had questions about any of the aspects of evolution, even though they readily studied and did well on the theories being taught


----------



## AllieBaba

Quote:
_Can you please round up all your rightwing friends and email the RNC and the McCain campaign demanding that they promote Creationism in science classes, and that they express doubts about Evolution._

This is an old debate, and one which is wearisome because there is no evidence that, even if it wasn't just a theory, the existence of evolution rules out the existence of an intelligent creator, or that the theory of creationism in any way is less valid than the theory of evolution. If you're going to discuss theories about how the earth came to be, there's no reason to leave out the theory that the biblical version is a possibility. By leaving it out, you are encouraging children to accept a viewpoint that is not complete, and by presenting it as fact, you are forcing, essentially, the "religion" of evolution down their throats.

We'll just agree to disagree, I suppose.


----------



## Orange_Juice

DiamondDave said:


> Funny... I have continually posted on this topic IN TOPIC... but will point out a troll when I see it
> 
> Idiot....
> 
> ____
> 
> Ravi... i don't think teaching that organisms evolve is really the issue... I think that the theory of macro-evolution and big-bang theory is still constantly in question and has many loop holes.. and that teaching kids that none of these teachings should be allowed to deter them from their beliefs in religion... I would personally be satisfied with that over trying to 'teach' any sort of creationism science... I mean, I remember being in High School in the early 80's and having a teacher pretty much scold students who said they had beliefs and had questions about any of the aspects of evolution, even though they readily studied and did well on the theories being taught




 So David, I know you think God created each and every little animal on the planet, but bear with me while I teach you what the commie scientists think about how the animal kingdom evolved from tiny cells. 


That better you moron?


----------



## DiamondDave

Orange_Juice said:


> So David, I know you think God created each and every little animal on the planet, but bear with me while I teach you what the commie scientists think about how the animal kingdom evolved from tiny cells.
> 
> 
> That better you moron?



You know what I think?? Hello Kreskin... nice to meat you

arrogant, ignorant asshole


----------



## Orange_Juice

DiamondDave said:


> You know what I think?? Hello Kreskin... nice to *meat* you
> 
> arrogant, ignorant asshole




Meet you! Meat is what you eat you dumb ass! 

Fool!


----------



## Jennifer.Bush

biden can't kill her gtfho

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3jnbiHAMuY[/ame]


----------



## Nuc

MalibuMan said:


> I can can say about it is MILF!



You got it wrong.

 MILFBR

Mother I'd like to fuck and breed retards.


----------



## Ravi

I never knew until now what milf meant.

Some of you people really don't have much of an opinion of women, do you?


----------



## Glori.B

Ravi said:


> I never knew until now what milf meant.
> 
> Some of you people really don't have much of an opinion of women, do you?




  at first, i didn't know what it meant either...that urban dictionary sure comes in handy! Urban Dictionary: milf


----------



## editec

Ravi said:


> I never knew until now what milf meant.
> 
> Some of you people really don't have much of an opinion of women, do you?


 
Ya _think?_

Let's see...we've got people who are gun queers, who are also xenophobes, misogynists, and homophobes and liberophobic, too. They hate catholics, women, Blacks, foreignors, immigants, Democrats, poor people, gay people, sick people, anyone that they think might in any way not be just like them.

You seeing some sort of macho pattern of intolerance here, maybe?

Fearful, unloveable, nasty white boys hoping to sound like_ real_ men by talking tough in a place where they are safe to spout off their vile hatred without getting their sorry punk asses kicked.

Where every Casper Milktoast can pretend be superman, and anyone who doesn't claim to be superman just like them can be called a pussy with impunity.

It's the internet, Ravi, and the boys just want to have fun.


----------



## jillian

editec said:


> Ya _think?_
> 
> Let's see...we've got people who are gun queers, who are also xenophobes, misogynists, and homophobes and liberophobic, too. They hate catholics, women, Blacks, foreignors, immigants, Democrats, poor people, gay people, sick people, anyone that they think might in any way not be just like them.
> 
> You seeing some sort of macho pattern of intolerance here, maybe?
> 
> Fearful, unloveable, nasty white boys hoping to sound like_ real_ men by talking tough in a place where they are safe to spout off their vile hatred without getting their sorry punk asses kicked.
> 
> Where every Casper Milktoast can pretend be superman, and anyone who doesn't claim to be superman just like them can be called a pussy with impunity.
> 
> It's the internet, Ravi, and the boys just want to have fun.



all true... but the problem is that they vote and screw up the world for everyone else.


----------



## strollingbones

bigdaddygtr said:


> Bad, bad pick.  Biden is gonna eat her alive at the debate.  And what about the argument the McCain people make about Obama's lack of experience?  That just went out the window.  Their thinking they can swing Independent women with this and its not gonna happen.
> 
> Thank you McCain for being as incompetent as your boy Bush



i am an undecided woman.  i dont vote for gender or race, i vote on issues.

again the "good old boys" have underestimated the ability of women to see right thur this.


----------



## strollingbones

Ravi said:


> I never knew until now what milf meant.
> 
> Some of you people really don't have much of an opinion of women, do you?




i did not know what it meant and ask my son...he refused to answer....finally one of his friends broke down and told me....i dont even ask anymore


----------



## random3434

Nuc said:


> You got it wrong.
> 
> MILFBR
> 
> Mother I'd like to fuck and breed retards.






Unbelievable.


----------



## dilloduck

editec said:


> Fearful, unloveable, nasty white boys hoping to sound like_ real_ men by talking tough in a place where they are safe to spout off their vile hatred without getting their sorry punk asses kicked.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I love macho men being bashed by  someone who thinks they should have
> 
> 
> 
> their sorry punk asses kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even think when you post?
Click to expand...


----------



## Caligirl

AllieBaba said:


> Quote:
> _Can you please round up all your rightwing friends and email the RNC and the McCain campaign demanding that they promote Creationism in science classes, and that they express doubts about Evolution._
> 
> This is an old debate, and one which is wearisome because there is no evidence that, even if it wasn't just a theory, the existence of evolution rules out the existence of an intelligent creator, or that the theory of creationism in any way is less valid than the theory of evolution. If you're going to discuss theories about how the earth came to be, there's no reason to leave out the theory that the biblical version is a possibility. By leaving it out, you are encouraging children to accept a viewpoint that is not complete, and by presenting it as fact, you are forcing, essentially, the "religion" of evolution down their throats.
> 
> We'll just agree to disagree, I suppose.



There is a *practical *reason to leave it out of the science classroom, in that there are hundreds of creation stories. 

There is a *rational *reason to leave it out as well, in that creationism and ID do not have qualities that make them science. They are *not *science. They make _no testable predictions_.  They are positions of faith. They are not subject to change. 

A "viewpoint that is not complete?" That is meaningless. Any subject (math, reading, science, social studies, whatever) teaches a child a particular disciplne. The place to teach *faith *is in faith classes. 

Evolution _never _purports to be religion. Only those who believe *creationism *call evolution a religion. Scientists generally have no difficulty distinguishing between science and religion.

Creationists seem to confuse the two regularly. 

Scientists have no problem with faith. Scientists do have a problem with religion viewpoints being taught in science classes.

I mean really, we don't ask to come into your churches and spout evolution to you on Sundays, but that would be the analogous situation, think about it. 

Then respect the differences between faith and science..


----------



## Eightball

Also as far as "Trooper Gate" goes..............The "left" better leave it alone, cause they're gonna get hurt badly if they go after her on this one, like they're doing with the " Oh my!Unwed daughter whose going to be marrying and keep the baby." scenario.

Flopping Aces » Blog Archive  Palin&#8217;s Trooper&#8217;Gate: Beating MSM distortions to the truth


----------



## Mr. President

You can prove evolution to the same point you can prove creation.  The real issue is you dont have to have a creator in the evolution theory and you use that to say hey this is science.  But if there is creator you say not science because you have to prove the existence of a supreme being.  When in all actuality none of the evolutionary theories have been proven so I think that you can take a scientific approach to any theory.


----------

